# PSU Calc Final Release



## FiX

Yay finally got it working. Make sure you put the bugs on the bug link







If you find any site bugs, post them there too.


----------



## SMK

Nice! Can't wait to run through it, thanks

Any plans for 3/4 vga card calculations?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15286645*
> Nice! Can't wait to run through it, thanks
> 
> Any plans for 3/4 vga card calculations?


In future versions, maybe.


----------



## Segovax

Wow, nice.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Segovax;15286919*
> Wow, nice.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15287249*
> Thanks mate.


No really, this should be on Tech PowerUP and places like that, this is really useful to enthusiasts everywhere. You guys are going to be famous. Mark my words! You should crosslink to [H], EVGA, HW Canucks, and others. This thing is phenomenal.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It's already on Tom's, Anand, [H], and JG.







Thanks for reminding me about EVGA and HW Canucks.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15287290*
> It's already on Tom's, Anand, [H], and JG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reminding me about EVGA and HW Canucks.


Nice, the sky is the limit with this, would like to see the 3/4 GPU support in later versions like someone else already mentioned. Excellent work both of you!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Can't post this on EVGA since they don't allow linking until a certain arbitrary number of posts has been made. Irritating. Anyone with an account there want to crosslink us?


----------



## FiX

Not sure whether the 3/4 GPU is going in the Pro version or another release of the free edition, I'll have to talk to Phaedrus about it. Pro version wont be expensive btw ($2-3, price not confirmed), but I've yet to figure out how to license it. I may have it linked to the account you can register on the website


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Candy!

Must come to my house in NOLA to claim.


----------



## FiX

Initiating site change (moving psucalc.net/psuCalc/site to the root). Expect some site downtime


----------



## FiX

Site moved


----------



## Tranquil

Thank you so much. This helped loads!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Good stuff


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tranquil;15288423*
> Thank you so much. This helped loads!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR;15288485*
> Good stuff


Thanks


----------



## Phaedrus2129

So we're on Tom's, Anand, JG, [H], TechSpot, HW Canucks, and soon EVGA.

The response has been... tame might be a good term.









Come on guys, we need all the feedback we can get before final release!


----------



## Psykhotic

So do I PM you my address for my candy or?


----------



## cook

Great! But you are missing something very important... to me. Octa-Core AMD's in the CPU list.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic;15291592*
> So do I PM you my address for my candy or?


You have to come to New Orleans to claim.









Seriously, if anyone actually came here I'd totally buy them a Snickers or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cook;15292043*
> Great! But you are missing something very important... to me. Octa-Core AMD's in the CPU list.


Waiting on more data before adding those.


----------



## Pentium-David

So, I'm not criticizing here at all...because this thing is beyond amazing...but I'm just trying to help. When adding PhysX, it only adds 50W for an 8800 Ultra and 75W for a 9800GX2


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium-David;15294267*
> So, I'm not criticizing here at all...because this thing is beyond amazing...but I'm just trying to help. When adding PhysX, it only adds 50W for an 8800 Ultra and 75W for a 9800GX2


Yes. The 8800 Ultra maybe needs a little higher, but that's right for the 9800GX2. PhysX cards don't pull nearly as much power as when they're used in an actual GPU role.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15294869*
> Yes. The 8800 Ultra maybe needs a little higher, but that's right for the 9800GX2. PhysX cards don't pull nearly as much power as when they're used in an actual GPU role.


Unless your physx card folds too


----------



## Earth Dog

Looks like a great tool! I love how its not web based!

Also, I assume all the PSU's listed are quality (tested by say JG or [H] or other reputable testers) units correct?


----------



## mystikalrush

wow this is a very nice program! this is so helpful, hopefully you can input some BD CPUs and we can see some rediculous PSU numbers.


----------



## Boov

Cool little tool. However, it's certainly a bit off with my system. I have crossfired HD 6950s and an overclocked 2600k, two sticks of 1.65v ram, and it recommended me a 550w PSU, which I'm sure would be too low.
However, the idea is great, and I hope it becomes even more successful


----------



## HeWhoDared

Wow is this is really good. Gonna show this to a friend who's currently in the market for a new rig


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boov;15296451*
> Cool little tool. However, it's certainly a bit off with my system. I have crossfired HD 6950s and an overclocked 2600k, two sticks of 1.65v ram, and it recommended me a 550w PSU, which I'm sure would be too low.
> However, the idea is great, and I hope it becomes even more successful


Bug. Should be a bit higher.


----------



## Pentium-David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15294869*
> Yes. The 8800 Ultra maybe needs a little higher, but that's right for the 9800GX2. PhysX cards don't pull nearly as much power as when they're used in an actual GPU role.


Oh, gotcha. Mt bad :/


----------



## JetEnduro

Awesome tool. Many thanks!

BTW: 6950/70s have the same TDP in this version.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I think we might need to split class 3 into a 3A and 3B...


----------



## EVILNOK

Nice work. I love the interface. Its really simple and clean.


----------



## ajresendez

Nice I like it. Been playing around with it and it seems to be a good tool for reference. It also has a nice clean interface really easy to use.


----------



## crashdummy35

Great job. Looks amazing.









Updated smoothly and everything.


----------



## denial_

I was just wondering, why is it recommending me 430w psu when it says the total is 450? lol









I know there's a lot of work in it so continue with the great work, I'll try to find some bugs









Are you only 2 developpers?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denial_;15302184*
> I was just wondering, why is it recommending me 430w psu when it says the total is 450? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's a lot of work in it so continue with the great work, I'll try to find some bugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you only 2 developpers?


Only 1 developer (i.e. coder) and thats me








Phaedrus just does the math behind it, and comes up with more ideas for me to implement


----------



## grayfox99

Love it. Very simple and easy to use. I plan to use this for all future builds or build recommendations.


----------



## raisethe3

Wow, very nice. Stable too.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

great job on this fellas


----------



## Ryleh

I seriously clicked for the new candy.

I'll try it and compare it to the watts i'm actually pulling in.









Will update later.


----------



## mikeyzelda

Amazing program guys, dunno if this is a bug or not but, i put in 10 ssd by mistake and hit calculate and the total watts didn't change, should it be like that? or do ssd really don't take that much power?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeyzelda;15314979*
> Amazing program guys, dunno if this is a bug or not but, i put in 10 ssd by mistake and hit calculate and the total watts didn't change, should it be like that? or do ssd really don't take that much power?


SSD's arent coded to add power yet







They dont draw much anyway.


----------



## FireBot

This is pretty nice, thanks for putting it together!

No bugs yet, but I'll send them in if I find any.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX;15316182*
> SSD's arent coded to add power yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dont draw much anyway.


And never will. They draw like 0.2W each.


----------



## snaguoonkee

I'm not sure this is a bug, but you should add ones for sandy bridge pentium/celeron


----------



## Hydraulic

Tried it and its easy to use. Thanks!


----------



## rdfloyd

Getting a recommended wattage of 575W for an overclocked 2500k, two factory OCed 560ti, 4 HDDs and several fans.

Also, can y'all add in various watercooling pumps (don't know if they would make a difference)?

One thing I did note while using the tool was that when I moused over the tabs, they would blink and vanish for a second or two. That's just an aesthetic suggestion.


----------



## Cee

Very nice!
I like!








Limit the number of RAM sticks to something sensible








Zalman ZM450 US 400W does not have any search results.

Also a minor one, when clicking the PSU from the list, the title(of the browser/ name of tab) starts off as HX50, then it changes to the one that's clicked.


----------



## 2metre

Lemme try!

Thanks!


----------



## CarFreak302

This is a great little program! I can easily see this becoming a well used tool by myself and others. Props for putting this together!


----------



## ilikepancakez

Y are you not getting paid for this >:


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilikepancakez*


Y are you not getting paid for this >:


Well if you want to send $50 my way I won't complain...









We are planning a premium version which will cost $2.50 each, and to try to license it to PSU companies for their websites, and possibly to companies like Geek Squad or Canada Computers.


----------



## FiX

Thinking of getting V1 done around the 18th. (2 days time). Hoping to have a deadline of around 21-22nd for V1 release, Iv got a fair bit to do


----------



## rockosmodlife

This is legit guys, thanks for developing and sharing!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I think we want to hold off on the v1 release until the website is finished.


----------



## galaxyy

this is pretty cool, thanks for making.

maybe you should add
1) a water pump option
2) power drawing USBs (I usually have a few things charging off my usbs)

I thought it was really cool that the software suggested power supplies. However, instead of a google search it would be cool if it would link to a review.

my 2c. Thanks again for making this!


----------



## raisethe3

I could see that working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15325422*
> Well if you want to send $50 my way I won't complain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning a premium version which will cost $2.50 each, *and to try to license it to PSU companies for their websites, and possibly to companies like Geek Squad or Canada Computers.*


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxyy;15326330*
> this is pretty cool, thanks for making.
> 
> maybe you should add
> 1) a water pump option
> 2) power drawing USBs (I usually have a few things charging off my usbs)
> 
> I thought it was really cool that the software suggested power supplies. However, instead of a google search it would be cool if it would link to a review.
> 
> my 2c. Thanks again for making this!


1 will be in the premium version, 2 is meaningless since each device consumes no more than 1-1.5A, which is 5-7.5W, which is lost in the margin of error.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Warhaven

Not technically a bug report, but despite common misuse, apostrophes are never used for plural words/acronyms except in cases of ambiguity. The Oakland A's, for example.

Should be HDs, SSDs, and PSUs, not HD's, SSD's, etc. Don't mean to be a grammar Nazi, just FYI. No harm in your program being grammatically correct.


----------



## Warhaven

The tabs (the tab buttons themselves) seem to have difficulty drawing/refreshing. They flicker profusely on mouse over. Can anyone verify this for me? Figured I'd check here before submitting an official bug report. Maybe it's just my PC.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tranquil;15288423*
> Thank you so much. This helped *loads!*


Pun intended?


----------



## Dom-inator

way better than the last one. well done


----------



## meaty234

not realy that accurate i tried it with 6 core 6950x2 and a 590gtx as physx for lols and it rekons 660watts


----------



## Redwoodz

Just tried with Window 8 Developer-works perfect!







Of course I guess you will update with BD X8 req. soon?


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meaty234;15326644*
> not realy that accurate i tried it with 6 core 6950x2 and a 590gtx as physx for lols and it rekons 660watts


i don't think it would be accurate for anything over 750 watts


----------



## Faster_is_better

Dang this is a nice idea, would be very handy indeed. Someone bump this page a bunch Monday and I'll try it out


----------



## Warhaven

Do you (the OP) want usability suggestions? I offer up the following (feel free to ignore):

1. You really only need to show one error at a time, particularly with the "Other" tab. I would suggest dealing with the errors one at a time on a first come, first served basis. For example, after the Calculate button is pressed, display a warning for the first error encountered. Let the user resolve that error. Then, after they click calculate again, run error checks again, and show the next error that may come up. That way, the user isn't hit by consecutive popup windows one after another, and they can sort out the errors one at a time as they occur.

In addition, you can use MaskedTextBox element to mitigate invalid values by only accepting numbered inputs. In the picture below, I just used a 1-number mask, using a zero as the placeholder:










2. I would suggest using TreeView element for selecting various components. The current method is a bit unintuitive. I admit, I missed the "Back" selection at the bottom the list first time. Was looking for a back-button of some sort initially:


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warhaven;15326886*
> 1. You really only need to show one error at a time, particularly with the "Other" tab. I would suggest dealing with the errors one at a time on a first come, first served basis. For example, after the Calculate button is pressed, display a warning for the first error encountered. Let the user resolve that error. Then, after they click calculate again, run error checks again, and show the next error that may come up. That way, the user isn't hit by consecutive popup windows one after another, and they can sort out the errors one at a time as they occur.


Yeah, forgot to add break;







fixed in latest version







(1.0)


----------



## Trafalgar

*Thanks a lot*


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meaty234;15326644*
> not realy that accurate i tried it with 6 core 6950x2 and a 590gtx as physx for lols and it rekons 660watts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator;15326802*
> i don't think it would be accurate for anything over 750 watts


A 6 core and dual 6950's will only use 550-600w,a physix card does not use that much power, and you would probably never run both GPU's at full power and fold with the 590 at the same time.


----------



## GodWarner

Nice job im sure many will find this very useful


----------



## Wiremaster

I don't like that it made me install the .Net Framework 4. Meh.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


I don't like that it made me install the .Net Framework 4. Meh.


I've tried getting it to compile on .net 3 but the app uses .net 4 quite a lot


----------



## lightsout

This is very cool works great!


----------



## BulletsLikeBlades

Says I only need a 430w power supply, I already bought a 760w so I should be good to go! :-D


----------



## Wiremaster

I... I guess my rig could run on 400w... but it would be pushing the PSU to the max. It seems like more of a minimum than a recommended. I'd recommend an X650 or X660 to myself if I did it over again.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


I... I guess my rig could run on 400w... but it would be pushing the PSU to the max. It seems like more of a minimum than a recommended. I'd recommend an X650 or X660 to myself if I did it over again.


You won't go over maybe 375W, and then only in stress testing. In typical gaming usage more like 250-300W, and at idle maybe 150W.


----------



## Wiremaster

Ok. I think there's a lot of misinformation about PSUs.


----------



## oedstlych

This is an excellent tool. Thank you so much for your efforts.


----------



## Geran

Excellent work guys! Keep it up


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warhaven;15326886*
> Do you (the OP) want usability suggestions? I offer up the following (feel free to ignore):
> 
> 1. You really only need to show one error at a time, particularly with the "Other" tab. I would suggest dealing with the errors one at a time on a first come, first served basis. For example, after the Calculate button is pressed, display a warning for the first error encountered. Let the user resolve that error. Then, after they click calculate again, run error checks again, and show the next error that may come up. That way, the user isn't hit by consecutive popup windows one after another, and they can sort out the errors one at a time as they occur.
> 
> In addition, you can use MaskedTextBox element to mitigate invalid values by only accepting numbered inputs. In the picture below, I just used a 1-number mask, using a zero as the placeholder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> This.


----------



## FiX

I'll get started on V1 later today or tomorrow


----------



## Faster_is_better

What's the significance of the Folding/BOINC checkbox? Does it just add a static % for safety or what? A Readme or Helpfile/info would be nice in the release. Even the addition of tooltips behind certain checkboxes would be very nice.

Maybe included into a Readme/Help you can put down the calculations used and any other relevant information about PSU that was used to determine the numbers, just a bit of Source and background for it really.

It seems to work fine for me though, that Tree idea presented a few posts back was very nice too.


----------



## Riou

I came to this thread for free candy.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;15345760*
> I came to this thread for free candy.


Same here. I will be checking out this nifty looking download which was posing as candy though...


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15287392*
> Can't post this on EVGA since they don't allow linking until a certain arbitrary number of posts has been made. Irritating. Anyone with an account there want to crosslink us?


I just made a thread at EVGA, but my link got removed. I suppose I could spam their forums until I get up to 50 posts, but that would probably reflect poorly on all of us.

Here's the thread. I've left enough information to find the calculator and hopefully someone will crosslink for us.


----------



## redsunx

I'd rep you if I could


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok;15347210*
> I just made a thread at EVGA, but my link got removed. I suppose I could spam their forums until I get up to 50 posts, but that would probably reflect poorly on all of us.
> 
> Here's the thread. I've left enough information to find the calculator and hopefully someone will crosslink for us.


done.









I almost didn't want to help you guys too... I was promised candy...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako;15347525*
> done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost didn't want to help you guys too... I was promised candy...


Come on down to Louisiana and I'll give you some.









Oh my... That came across as creepy, didn't it? Well, don't worry, I've sent a friend of mine out to California to make up for it. With candy!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15347931*
> Come on down to Louisiana and I'll give you some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... That came across as creepy, didn't it? Well, don't worry, I've sent a friend of mine out to California to make up for it. With candy!


Now that's more like it! Totally legit.

Great job on the program, worked fine for me. I suddenly feel very foolish with a 1000W PSU.


----------



## doomlord52

Great app, showed me that im in general VERY overkill with my PSU's (750w in a 425w system, 1kw in a 625w system), but also showed my that my current system is a GIANT POWER HOG (840w!!!), even though it heats the room much less than the 625w GTX295 rig.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15347931*
> Come on down to Louisiana and I'll give you some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my... That came across as creepy, didn't it? Well, don't worry, I've sent a friend of mine out to California to make up for it. With candy!


yes, yes it did. Your avatar pic does not help one bit.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako;15348427*
> yes, yes it did. Your avatar pic does not help one bit.


LMAO!!









@Phaedrus2129 - I just thought I'd give you a little "thumbs-up" for your program: the PSUCalc tells me I need a 400W PSU. I'm currently folding with 100% utilization on both GPU and CPU with my sig rig and my UPS is telling me I am drawing 354 Watts. Nice job!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

*OVER 1600 DOWNLOADS!!!!!*










Thank you everyone for your support!


----------



## SwishaMane

Worked for me. If the final version DL is gonna be a rar / comp. file of any type, the prog should be in its own folder so someone could just drag and drop all contents, or extract. No big deal, but I had to make my own folder, name it, then extract files into it.

Yeah, I'm crying about 5 secs of work...







Good prog!


----------



## Xaero252

Should probably just post a new thread *snip*
Great application, my only question is how to interpret the calculated wattage:

Is a power supply at the calculated wattage going to be overworked?
Is a power supply at the calculated wattage going to be plenty?
Is a power supply at the calculated wattage going to be enough that you still have room for maybe one more upgrade?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xaero252*


Should probably just post a new thread *snip*
Great application, my only question is how to interpret the calculated wattage:

Is a power supply at the calculated wattage going to be overworked?
Is a power supply at the calculated wattage going to be plenty?
Is a power supply at the calculated wattage going to be enough that you still have room for maybe one more upgrade?


Should probably add info on that.

A power supply at that wattage will be plenty and have room for minor upgrades (hard drives, solid state drives, expansion cards, some CPU upgrades), but not like major GPU upgrades or upgrades to a significantly more power hungry CPU.


----------



## munaim1

Wow 1600 downloads already??!! good job bud


----------



## Thedark1337

hm i guess i have more than i need







says recommended 350watts. I was going to upgrade to 700 but now i know im not going to


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


hm i guess i have more than i need







says recommended 350watts. I was going to upgrade to 700 but now i know im not going to


You should upgrade away from that LS550 at least. Nasty cheap knock-off piece of crap.


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Should probably add info on that.

A power supply at that wattage will be plenty and have room for minor upgrades (hard drives, solid state drives, expansion cards, some CPU upgrades), but not like major GPU upgrades or upgrades to a significantly more power hungry CPU.


+rep (no really, I did!) Thanks for clarifying that, makes me feel a little more comfortable putting all that on an 850w supply (I know my 1200w TT is complete overkill for what I have now, I got it for ~$150 cause it was dented like 3 years ago) I may still consider hacking my case apart a bit to get a 1000w to fit in the space I have available just in case I decide to go SLi instead...


----------



## [T]yphoon

hmmmm, i have selected everything that i have but it says 615Watt
but my pc uses less (when folding or benching both the cpu and gpu) 520Watt
with a 2nd gpu i use about 780Watt and my psu has a 80 Plus Silver certification, so i can still use the old psu


----------



## chinesethunda

just in time too! works well. I have the psu it suggested, but quick question, even though it said 665W, it suggested mostly 650W psu. shouldn't I go higher?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


just in time too! works well. I have the psu it suggested, but quick question, even though it said 665W, it suggested mostly 650W psu. shouldn't I go higher?


Nope, our calculator has a margin of error, something we admit freely (which other calculators often don't). With a 650W PSU, if our calculator recommends 665W instead of 650W, that means you'll have a _fraction_ less headroom than if it said 650W. But not enough to fuss over. Really.


----------



## chinesethunda

o okay, so if i have the seasonic x650 and it suggested 665W, i should be okay?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


o okay, so if i have the seasonic x650 and it suggested 665W, i should be okay?


Yup.


----------



## chinesethunda

ok thanks


----------



## FiX

The V1 release is mostly done, just need Phaedrus to do a bit of writing (license agreement for installer, probably the readme, etc







)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

There are a few other things to take care of too.


----------



## UBERmorrison

That's seriously awesome, I love the UI







Thanks so much man!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## JetEnduro

665W sound right for 2 6970s (+20%) + nehalem i5 OCed over 40%?

Also 6950/6970s still give identical results
So do 570/580s.
Not sure if it was intentional


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Intentional. The power difference between them isn't enough to put them in different wattage classes.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Also; nearly 300 downloads in just 24 hours. O.O


----------



## FiX

Site upgrades coming soon


----------



## Kimon

Awesome program. Have been playing around with it for last couple days and definitely find it useful. Just wondering what efficiency percentage you're assuming for the power supply. For instance, when recommending a 660w power supply is this value calculated by adding power requirements for the individual devices and then multiply by 1.2x or something (if assuming 80%), or is there something more complicated going on.

Just curious


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, Phaed, I tried to submit a bug, but I'm not sure if I succeeded







Anyway, here's what's been happening:

In the GPU brand selection, where you have AMD, Nv, Intel and Integrated, if I click on the empty space underneath Integrated, I get an exception. That's easily fixed with try-catch, but you already know that I guess







Hope I helped.

Great program BTW







))


----------



## McAlberts

great program, seems as if ill be good with my current psu adding another 580


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;15379150*
> Hey, Phaed, I tried to submit a bug, but I'm not sure if I succeeded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's what's been happening:
> 
> In the GPU brand selection, where you have AMD, Nv, Intel and Integrated, if I click on the empty space underneath Integrated, I get an exception. That's easily fixed with try-catch, but you already know that I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I helped.
> 
> Great program BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


Fixed for V1







and yes, your bug did go through.
Re-designed site up guys








http://psucalc.net/
Take a look


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Just modified the BSD license for our use. Don't worry, there's nothing scary in there; just saying that you can't redistribute PSUCalc without our permission and that you can't sue us for anything.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Preview image of PSU Calc v1.0:


----------



## jammy4041

Hello,

I'm having aproblem launching the program (I downloaded the RC). I extracted the .rar file into its own folder using 7zip, and tried to launch the executable. Every excecutable came up with this error: Failed to Initialize Properly (0xc0000135) Click OK to terminate...

Am I missing something and doing something wrong or is it a bug?

I appriciate if you could help me. The program screenshots look good.

Also, if you could have some sort of read-me with the file, it may prove useful.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammy4041;15398108*
> Hello,
> 
> I'm having aproblem launching the program (I downloaded the RC). I extracted the .rar file into its own folder using 7zip, and tried to launch the executable. Every excecutable came up with this error: Failed to Initialize Properly (0xc0000135) Click OK to terminate...
> 
> Am I missing something and doing something wrong or is it a bug?
> 
> I appriciate if you could help me. The program screenshots look good.


Update your .net framework? The app uses .net framework 4.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX;15398131*
> Update your .net framework? The app uses .net framework 4.


When the release goes final, you should note that it requires .net 4.0 in the OP and readme.


----------



## jammy4041

Thankyou for the quick response. I'm updating .NET now.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou;15398164*
> When the release goes final, you should note that it requires .net 4.0 in the OP and readme.


Theres an installer for V1, it requires you to have .net 4.0 before it lets you to install


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX;15398290*
> Theres an installer for V1, it requires you to have .net 4.0 before it lets you to install


Nice.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15286523*


Outstanding effort to make this program, I'm sure it will help a lot of people out.









One minor and possibly pedantic point that I only mention since I am sure you want the program to be as professional as possible. The plural of SSD is SSDs, not SSD's. Same for HDs, it is not HD's. If you write SSD's you are talking about a single SSD with some possesive element implied.

This error seems to be widespread, like there is some rule that when you make a plural of an acronym you make a special use of an apostraphe. We see it with CPUs as well. No such rule exists and the usual rule that plurals don't require an apostraphe applies.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;15399413*
> Outstanding effort to make this program, I'm sure it will help a lot of people out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One minor and possibly pedantic point that I only mention since I am sure you want the program to be as professional as possible. The plural of SSD is SSDs, not SSD's. Same for HDs, it is not HD's. If you write SSD's you are talking about a single SSD with some possesive element implied.
> 
> This error seems to be widespread, like there is some rule that when you make a plural of an acronym you make a special use of an apostraphe. We see it with CPUs as well. No such rule exists and the usual rule that plurals don't require an apostraphe applies.


A soulmate..














I get rectal discomfort every time I see "CPU*'*s".


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;15399477*
> A soulmate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get rectal discomfort when I see "CPU's".


Same here.

There are rare exceptions where an apostrophe is better, such as like when I say "two 560 Ti's" because otherwise it looks like "two 560 Tis", but that's the only type of exception I will ever make.


----------



## FiX

Thats fixed for V1 guys







someone pointed it out a few days back


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX;15399546*
> Thats fixed for V1 guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone pointed it out a few days back


Awesome, looking forward to the full v1 release


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;15399586*
> Awesome, looking forward to the full v1 release


Phaedrus and I are thinking tomorrow 5pm CST for the release of V1. The servers are going to have to come offline for about 30 mins beforehand though, as there are some changes we need to make


----------



## rdfloyd

Will the servers be able to handle the load (if there will be any load at all)?

EDIT: I didn't mean to be rude if anyone thinks I was. Just wanted to make sure that y'all had thought of the logistics of a day-time release.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd;15407447*
> Will the servers be able to handle the load (if there will be any load at all)?


lol


----------



## Phaedrus2129

V1.0 going up tonight.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd;15407447*
> Will the servers be able to handle the load (if there will be any load at all)?
> 
> EDIT: I didn't mean to be rude if anyone thinks I was. Just wanted to make sure that y'all had thought of the logistics of a day-time release.


They should do.. we haven't had any issues with servers being over loaded yet


----------



## FiX

Yay V1 release in 1hr 50m







Just a reminder, but the servers are going offline 30 mins beforehand for some required updates. Edit: Post 1337


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Servers going down now.


----------



## FiX

Running a little late sorry guys, fixed a few last minute bugs, recompiled the installer and now the installer isnt working right. Should be up in 10-15 mins with any luck.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

i7-860 (40% overclocked)
6970 Crossfire Power Cap +20% overclocked
6 case fans

=665W

Really? That's very surprising considering how many people always recommend at least 850W for 6970 crossfire and 580 sli.

v1.00 update fixed the problem

I'm now getting 790W, that's more like it.


----------



## FiX

http://psucalc.net/psuCalc/PSUCalc_Setup.msi
V1.00 up


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


i7-860 (40% overclocked)
6970 Crossfire Power Cap +20% overclocked
6 case fans

=665W

Really? That's very surprising considering how many people always reccomend at least 850W for 6970 crossfire and 580 sli.


Really? Try again now on the V1, we've refined the wattage a fair bit. I got 755w trying to emulate the config you had.


----------



## rdfloyd

Keep getting a net Framework 4 error. Here's the link to install.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*


Keep getting a net Framework 4 error. Here's the link to install.


Are you running the Installer for V1?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FiX*


Are you running the Installer for V1?


Yes. I clicked on the link that you just posted. I thought that y'all included framework 4 for the final build.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*


Yes. I clicked on the link that you just posted. I thought that y'all included framework 4 for the final build.


Include, no, Require, yes.







Its still nicer than the error that you get when you try to run it without .net 4. I'll look into putting the link for the installer somewhere intuitive







Thanks though.


----------



## TwoCables

Why does it require it?


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Why does it require it?


Because the APP uses some of the stuff inside .net 4. And it would be quite hard to change the code so it doesnt because some of the core code uses .net 4


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FiX*


Because the APP uses some of the stuff inside .net 4. And it would be quite hard to change the code so it doesnt because some of the core code uses .net 4










So would this happen with any program/app that was made in .net 4? Or is there something that can be included with it so that it doesn't require it?


----------



## Superpuperdudle

I think its very wrong. Its a nice idea, but it told me that i need 900W for my current setup.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


So would this happen with any program/app that was made in .net 4? Or is there something that can be included with it so that it doesn't require it?


What do you mean with any app? And at the moment no, its dependant on it. The web version will allow it to run on pretty much anything







But thats still a while away.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Superpuperdudle*


I think its very wrong. Its a nice idea, but it told me that i need 900W for my current setup.


File > Save it and upload it somewhere please, then Phaedrus and I can go over it and see what needs to be tweaked.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FiX*


What do you mean with any app? And at the moment no, its dependant on it. The web version will allow it to run on pretty much anything







But thats still a while away.


Any .net 4 app, of course


----------



## TwoCables

I just checked my system, and it turns out I already have .NET 4 but yet the PSU calc installer says I don't.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Any .net 4 app, of course


Not sure I understand your question, but any app compiled under .net 4 will require the .net framework 4


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Superpuperdudle*


I think its very wrong. Its a nice idea, but it told me that i need 900W for my current setup.


I see 785W, less if you're running the 275 as PhysX.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FiX*


Not sure I understand your question, but any app compiled under .net 4 will require the .net framework 4


Would I get that error every time I try to install any other app that was compiled under .NET 4? I'm even talking about Microsoft apps.

Also, my system says I have .NET 4 but yet the PSU calc installer says I don't.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Would I get that error every time I try to install any other app that was compiled under .NET 4? I'm even talking about Microsoft apps.

Also, my system says I have .NET 4 but yet the PSU calc installer says I don't.


In theory yes, try getting the latest version.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Also, my system says I have .NET 4 but yet the PSU calc installer says I don't.


Maybe you need an updated version?

EDIT: FiX ninja'd me.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*


Maybe you need an updated version?


^This.


----------



## Aryus

woah2, based from my sig rig...

Phaed, according to your previous calc, I only need around 400W - 450W (v 0.99 below and your quick n dirty thread where I once asked and buy 430W PSU)

now with your final calc, I need about 500W - 550W. any advice?


----------



## FlamingMidget

Where can I download something to open up the .rar file for this that we can be sure doesn't have any stupid spyware ect in it?


----------



## adridu59

I did it (v1.0) and it says I need 600W... it seems high.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingMidget;15417268*
> Where can I download something to open up the .rar file for this that we can be sure doesn't have any stupid spyware ect in it?


7zip.


----------



## FlamingMidget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59;15417445*
> I did it (v1.0) and it says I need 600W... it seems high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7zip.


Thanks buddy! + rep


----------



## TwoCables

Or WinRAR:

http://www.win-rar.com/


----------



## reflex99

APP mentions Bitcoin in it!!!!!!

INFRACT OP FOR NO APPARENT REASON MODS YOU GUISE BETTER GET ON THIS, IT COULD SERIOUSLY COMPROMISE OCN ZOMG!!!!111

/micro rant

OnT: good work on the PSU calc. It is pretty nifty


----------



## Cyrious

ran into an interesting issue (already posted the bug on the little bug list thingie). When i select a dedicated physx card (9500GT for me, will be running a GT430 primary, GT240 Secondary, and 9500GT physx/folding) and then hit calculate, it doesnt count the physx card selected and asks me if i have selected one. I would post a screenshot, but my monitor setup means that it would be 4k pixels across (1440x900 in the middle with 2x 1280x1024 off either side) so thats sort of out of the question.

Also, would it be possible to add in a tool like extremepsu calculator does when it comes to CPU overclocking, where you manually enter the values of your overclock? Just having 40% as the overclock selection lumps far too many chips into one section, and as we all know, each one behaves differently when overclocking.
My current e5300 can easily do 4ghz on 1.385v, while my other (inferior one) requires 1.47v for 4ghz stable, and uses a significantly higher amount of power when loaded. Im not saying re-code the entire program around this, but adding this would boost the accuracy of the calculations a little bit.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables;15417696*
> Or WinRAR:
> 
> http://www.win-rar.com/


7zip is free, open-source and works faster. Only negative point is that its not ergonomic...


----------



## Darren9

I've not read the whole thread, just a first though from opening the app. I'm just thinking anyone who knows the "codename" of various i7's,i5's, Deneb's, Kuma's, ect, prolly knows enough not to be needing a PSU calculator. It seems inaccessible to the sort of people who would actually benefit from it. Is there a reason to be using codename and not actual processor name?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15418156*
> I've not read the whole thread, just a first though from opening the app. I'm just thinking anyone who knows the "codename" of various i7's,i5's, Deneb's, Kuma's, ect, prolly knows enough not to be needing a PSU calculator. It seems inaccessible to the sort of people who would actually benefit from it. Is there a reason to be using codename and not actual processor name?


CPU model names are very convoluted.


----------



## rafety58

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


ran into an interesting issue (already posted the bug on the little bug list thingie). When i select a dedicated physx card (9500GT for me, will be running a GT430 primary, GT240 Secondary, and 9500GT physx/folding) and then hit calculate, it doesnt count the physx card selected and asks me if i have selected one. I would post a screenshot, but my monitor setup means that it would be 4k pixels across (1440x900 in the middle with 2x 1280x1024 off either side) so thats sort of out of the question.

Also, would it be possible to add in a tool like extremepsu calculator does when it comes to CPU overclocking, where you manually enter the values of your overclock? Just having 40% as the overclock selection lumps far too many chips into one section, and as we all know, each one behaves differently when overclocking. 
My current e5300 can easily do 4ghz on 1.385v, while my other (inferior one) requires 1.47v for 4ghz stable, and uses a significantly higher amount of power when loaded. Im not saying re-code the entire program around this, but adding this would boost the accuracy of the calculations a little bit.


You have windows 7, so just use the snipping tool that is built into windows to only select what you want.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


ran into an interesting issue (already posted the bug on the little bug list thingie). When i select a dedicated physx card (9500GT for me, will be running a GT430 primary, GT240 Secondary, and 9500GT physx/folding) and then hit calculate, it doesnt count the physx card selected and asks me if i have selected one. I would post a screenshot, but my monitor setup means that it would be 4k pixels across (1440x900 in the middle with 2x 1280x1024 off either side) so thats sort of out of the question.

Also, would it be possible to add in a tool like extremepsu calculator does when it comes to CPU overclocking, where you manually enter the values of your overclock? Just having 40% as the overclock selection lumps far too many chips into one section, and as we all know, each one behaves differently when overclocking. 
My current e5300 can easily do 4ghz on 1.385v, while my other (inferior one) requires 1.47v for 4ghz stable, and uses a significantly higher amount of power when loaded. Im not saying re-code the entire program around this, but adding this would boost the accuracy of the calculations a little bit.


File > save and put the contents of the file on paste bin?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rafety58*


You have windows 7, so just use the snipping tool that is built into windows to only select what you want.


Or Alt+Print Screen. This will take a screenshot of just the active windows.


----------



## Plex

Oh hey, that's cool that someone did this I guess. I was talking to Phaedrus about creating one a few months ago and we were going to go for it but I got sidetracked at work. Looks like he ran with my idea and found another programmer.


----------



## DEEBS808

This is awesome.Great job


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Plex*


Oh hey, that's cool that someone did this I guess. I was talking to Phaedrus about creating one a few months ago and we were going to go for it but I got sidetracked at work. Looks like he ran with my idea and found another programmer.










I actually was bored one Saturday morning and decided to make a quick mockup of an app to show to Phaedrus and thats how it started


----------



## matty0610

Does 700w seem a bit low for 2 6970 overclock, i5-2500k, 2 HDD 4 fans, 4 sticks of ram?


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matty0610*


Does 700w seem a bit low for 2 6970 overclock, i5-2500k, 2 HDD 4 fans, 4 sticks of ram?


Not at all. 700W is plenty for that.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

With the latest math tweak it should actually say 650W.

That will be in v1.01


----------



## Phaedrus2129

v1.01 bugfix going up now. Going to update the OP...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

v1.02 will address the .NET compatibility issues by rolling back to .NET 3 (preinstalled on Windows Vista and up). Need to bug test it thoroughly though, as we had to make a few major changes to the code's backend.


----------



## blazed_1

Awesome app!









One question though, why do I go from 850w to 1000w just by checking the runs Folding/BIONIC..etc 24/7 box? Is the extra power needed so the PSU isn't being stressed 24/7 as well?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1;15430409*
> One question though, why do I go from 850w to 1000w just by checking the runs Folding/BIONIC..etc 24/7 box? Is the extra power needed so the PSU isn't being stressed 24/7 as well?


I think the reason is that PSUs have a "power band" where it has the best efficiency (somewhere around 50% load). If you keep your computer running at full load (i.e. [email protected]) then you want a higher rated power supply to stay in that band.

Power band probably isn't the best term, but it relates closely to an automotive engine where you get the best efficiency from a motor.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1;15430409*
> Awesome app!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question though, why do I go from 850w to 1000w just by checking the runs Folding/BIONIC..etc 24/7 box? Is the extra power needed so the PSU isn't being stressed 24/7 as well?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd;15431698*
> I think the reason is that PSUs have a "power band" where it has the best efficiency (somewhere around 50% load). If you keep your computer running at full load (i.e. [email protected]) then you want a higher rated power supply to stay in that band.
> 
> Power band probably isn't the best term, but it relates closely to an automotive engine where you get the best efficiency from a motor.


Both of you are correct, it's for longer PSU lifetime and higher efficiency. It's the only time that the normal semi-informed rationale for getting a bigger PSU applies.


----------



## black06g85

Damn shows a 920watt load, I"m only running an 850w...... so far so good though


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;15432785*
> Damn shows a 920watt load, I"m only running an 850w...... so far so good though


That 920W calculation is extremely inaccurate because you only have two 460s.


----------



## black06g85

yeah I checked them, but they are overvolted and way overclocked.
but I only run folding on the cards at night, cpu runs 24/7 now. so it's not under that load 24/7


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;15433037*
> yeah I checked them, but they are overvolted and way overclocked.
> but I only run folding on the cards at night, cpu runs 24/7 now. so it's not under that load 24/7


Do you have a Kill A Watt? I bet you would never see more than 600W at the wall.

*Edit:* I see why it's giving you 920W now: you told the calculator that are folding 24/7 which calculates for both the video cards and the CPU.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I need to make the Folding button more clear. It's for DEDICATED FOLDING RIGS which are folding on all components 24/7. If you only fold for like 8hrs at night and only on your GPUs, that's not a 24/7 folder.

Also, make sure you're selecting the 460SE and not the 460... Although I think they may be in the same class anyway. *shrug*.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Great App this is going to make my life so much easier Thanks a lot !!








one question though why there is no i7 Bloomfield CPU ?


----------



## blazed_1

Thanks for the clarification. Looks like I can stick with an 850w then since I'll only ever be CPU folding. +reps (imaginary rep for Phaedrus







)


----------



## appleg33k85

Really enjoying the PSU Calc - are y'all honestly recommending a "Rocketfish 900W PSU"? I'm trying to find a review on it, but I'm fairly certain it would blow up the instant it pulled anything over 300W


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *appleg33k85*


Really enjoying the PSU Calc - are y'all honestly recommending a "Rocketfish 900W PSU"? I'm trying to find a review on it, but I'm fairly certain it would blow up the instant it pulled anything over 300W










This specific Rocketfish unit is a good one.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Most Rocketfish units aren't bad.

The 500W is a Huntkey Jumper unit... Mediocre, but ok. The 550W and 700W versions are actually overrated Channel Well PSH units (think Corsair VX550). The RF-700v2 is a PSH 550W, and the RF-550 is a PSH 450W. As long as you keep their real wattage in mind they aren't bad at all. And finally the 900W, which is based on a platform from Huntkey that performs very well.


----------



## Red Barchetta

Ãœber-Duper-Handy-Dandy utility! Takes sooo much of the ??? away


----------



## RobotDevil666

Why there is no i7 Bloomfield CPU ?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RobotDevil666*


Why there is no i7 Bloomfield CPU ?


Consider those and Nehalem to be the same for now, I'll add Bloomfield in a bit.


----------



## derickwm

Awesome. Just downloaded the final release. Looks good fellas


----------



## Ellis




----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*





















lol, I'll _almost_ more well-known than Plato's dialectic.







Or maybe not; my Google suggestions are a bit different.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15465923*
> lol, I'll _almost_ more well-known than Plato's dialectic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe not; my Google suggestions are a bit different.


Ha, indeed.


----------



## TwoCables

I guess that's the difference between countries. My Google search suggestions are:

phaedrus plato
phaedrus pronunciation
phaedrus plato summary
phaedrus pdf
phaedrus pirsig
phaedrus psu calc
phaedrus plato analysis
phaedrus project gutenberg
phaedrus psu

Of course, my search suggestions for "phaedrus2" only results in "phaedrus2129".


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I guess that's the difference between countries. My Google search suggestions are:

phaedrus plato
phaedrus pronunciation
phaedrus plato summary
phaedrus pdf
phaedrus pirsig
phaedrus psu calc
phaedrus plato analysis
phaedrus project gutenberg
phaedrus psu

Of course, my search suggestions for "phaedrus2" only results in "phaedrus2129".










Ha, must be I guess.


----------



## Plex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I guess that's the difference between countries. My Google search suggestions are:

phaedrus plato
phaedrus pronunciation
phaedrus plato summary
phaedrus pdf
phaedrus pirsig
phaedrus psu calc
phaedrus plato analysis
phaedrus project gutenberg
phaedrus psu

Of course, my search suggestions for "phaedrus2" only results in "phaedrus2129".










It's actually just based on relevancy to your personal search history.


----------



## Velathawen

Just downloaded 1.01 and got the following results:

Sig rig - 625W recommended, 750W recommended with [email protected] option selected. Both 460 had OC but not overvolt.

Sample build I'm about to do:
i5 2500K, 2 sticks of ram, 2 x 570 with OC, 2 HDD, 1 SSD, 5 case fan, 1 optical
Normal - 700W
[email protected] - 840W

Looking good!


----------



## raiderxx

Hey so I just downloaded 1.01 and it recommends a 425W for a SB i5, 6970, 4 ram sticks, 3 hdds, 2ssds, 1 optical drive and 4 fans. Is this normal?? It just seems a LOT lower than what I would have thought. Even with the 6970 and i5 overclocked over 40% it's still only recommending 475.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx;15497717*
> Hey so I just downloaded 1.01 and it recommends a 425W for a SB i5, 6970, 4 ram sticks, 3 hdds, 2ssds, 1 optical drive and 4 fans. Is this normal?? It just seems a LOT lower than what I would have thought. Even with the 6970 and i5 overclocked over 40% it's still only recommending 475.


Sounds good to me. My sig rig pulls around 350W.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiderxx;15497717*
> Hey so I just downloaded 1.01 and it recommends a 425W for a SB i5, 6970, 4 ram sticks, 3 hdds, 2ssds, 1 optical drive and 4 fans. Is this normal?? It just seems a LOT lower than what I would have thought. Even with the 6970 and i5 overclocked over 40% it's still only recommending 475.


Sounds right. Hard drives and fans don't use as much power as I think people think they do...

Though I can do nothing but commend this nice little program which will hopefully go some way to convincing people they don't need a zillion watt psu.


----------



## FiX

Added recaptcha's to the signup form, anonymous commenting form and anonymous bug reporting forms to try eliminate that spam growing on the bugs page.


----------



## Tipless

if i use your psu calc, it states that i have 750 estimated power consumption. if i add a water loop with one mcp350, how much power draw will that add?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipless;15526823*
> if i use your psu calc, it states that i have 750 estimated power consumption. if i add a water loop with one mcp350, how much power draw will that add?


Not a great deal. 25W at most?


----------



## Tipless

whew ty for the quick reply! i just got an 850w zalman quiet power and thought i had screwed myself lol


----------



## Geran

What should I use for the Intel G530 CPU?


----------



## Jared2608

This is very well done! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geran*


What should I use for the Intel G530 CPU?


I guess lump it in with Clarkdale. I hadn't realized that they revived the Celeron name... again.


----------



## Geran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


I guess lump it in with Clarkdale. I hadn't realized that they revived the Celeron name... again.


Thanks!


----------



## raisethe3

Just a quick question, if your CPU cooler uses a 120mm fan, that also counts as a case fan too right? What I mean by that say Antec 902 has 4 stock fans but I choose to put the side panel fan on, making it a total of 5. Then I choose to install a Xiggy which comes with a 120mm along with the heatsink.

Now does that counts as 6 or do we ignore CPU coolers with fans?

Thanks.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3;15538954*
> Just a quick question, if your CPU cooler uses a 120mm fan, that also counts as a case fan too right? What I mean by that say Antec 902 has 4 stock fans but I choose to put the side panel fan on, making it a total of 5. Then I choose to install a Xiggy which comes with a 120mm along with the heatsink.
> 
> Now does that counts as 6 or do we ignore CPU coolers with fans?
> 
> Thanks.


I would add it, but it doesnt really matter unless you have upwards of 10 fans.


----------



## FlashFir

According to the calc, I should be able to have a solid 430w PSU power an i3/6950/low end 1155 motherboard (thinking microcenter i3-2100 combo).

Antec earthwatts 430d? Yes? People said it was pushing it. 500w ModxStream Pro comparison with an earthwatts 430d?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlashFir*


According to the calc, I should be able to have a solid 430w PSU power an i3/6950/low end 1155 motherboard (thinking microcenter i3-2100 combo).

Antec earthwatts 430d? Yes? People said it was pushing it. 500w ModxStream Pro comparison with an earthwatts 430d?


Sure. Not like you can overclock an i3 2100, so there's a big power savings there...


----------



## dafour

Damn,looks like my VX550 wil not run 460sli,Do i need a 750w psu?


----------



## MMJA

650W will be fine, like a Corsair HX650 or Antec HCG-620. For reference my sig rig consumes 693W DC under both CPU (Prime95 small FFT) and GPU (3DMark 11) load simultaneously.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

v1.02 coming out right away, bugfixes and .NET 3 compatibility on the way. You should be prompted to upgrade next time you run the program.


----------



## FiX

Anyone tried out v1.02? We'll be getting on with the pro version this weekend


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX;15566864*
> Anyone tried out v1.02? We'll be getting on with the pro version this weekend


v1.02 install went ok. I haven't tried any of the features enough to comment on them.

One thing that I did have a problem with is the updater. It says that it is "commencing download" but just hangs there. Eventually it did download but it would be nice to add in a percent complete bar.

Also, it said that the update failed at the end, but the program works just fine. Let me know if you want me to try and replicate this part again.


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*


v1.02 install went ok. I haven't tried any of the features enough to comment on them.

One thing that I did have a problem with is the updater. It says that it is "commencing download" but just hangs there. Eventually it did download but it would be nice to add in a percent complete bar.

Also, it said that the update failed at the end, but the program works just fine. Let me know if you want me to try and replicate this part again.


Yeah, there's some unusual bug where it cant fully cleanup the files it creates to update, (the update/ folder to be exact), which causes to crash and write out that the update was unsuccessful. But this is after installing the latest version, so it should be ok.


----------



## grimreaper01

Not working on my Dell machine at work. When I click on the cpu and click calculate, it tells me to select a cpu!


----------



## Nysba

All year long people have been telling me I need a minimum of 750W, recommended 850W for 6970 CF.
This is telling me 650W is enough.
Is it really? How accurate is this?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nysba*


All year long people have been telling me I need a minimum of 750W, recommended 850W for 6970 CF.
This is telling me 650W is enough.
Is it really? How accurate is this?


Accurate enough.

Just don't go massively overclocking the 6970s or raising the power cap to the max limit; then you might want a 750W.

850W is overkill any way you slice it.


----------



## Nysba

I doubt I'll want to overclock those anyway haha








Also I checked the "more than 40% overclock?" checkbox in the calculator and it raised the voltage from 625 to 650 (I think? might have been 600...) since it's pretty much exactly 40%.
Thanks, tis awesome


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimreaper01;15572596*
> Not working on my Dell machine at work. When I click on the cpu and click calculate, it tells me to select a cpu!


What specs did you enter?


----------



## Nysba

It's telling me to insert an amperage for the over 3200RPM fan(s) even if I've entered it.

Everything else is working fine


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nysba;15578791*
> It's telling me to insert an amperage for the over 3200RPM fan(s) even if I've entered it.
> 
> Everything else is working fine


I swear to god that feature is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Nysba

I don't even have any fans like that, I just figured I'd try it out to see if it works.
And it didn't








And even if it did work, I doubt it'd raise the wattage by any considerable amount... lulz


----------



## MMJA

I reckon just drop the feature, the fan wattage is pretty easy to calculate anyway. By the way is there a set formula for the startup current draw of fans? Or does the startup current depend on the motor type and design?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MMJA*


I reckon just drop the feature, the fan wattage is pretty easy to calculate anyway. By the way is there a set formula for the startup current draw of fans? Or does the startup current depend on the motor type and design?


The latter.


----------



## FiX

Going to continue work on PSUCalc v1.03 / PSUCalc Pro in 30mins-hour


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Working on PSUCalc v1.1, Pro and Free versions.

The Pro version will add lots more configuration options, including quad GPUs, more advanced cooling options, and more! It will cost $2.50.

The Free version will be pretty similar to v1.02 on the user end. Sorry guys, but we have to add advertisements. BUT. They aren't random web ads, these are specific ads from a real PSU company with products I can stand behind. More of a sponsorship than just ads.

We need the revenue, we're going to file for an LLC and make this stuff legit. Then...?

We may also have to keep PSUCalc off OCN for a while until we finish the web-embedded version, since the TOS forbids profiting off OCN. And even then we won't be able to talk about it too much unless we get like a Company Rep account on here (more reasons for needing revenue). But we'll see how things pan out.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15612219*
> The Pro version will add lots more configuration options, including quad GPUs, more advanced cooling options, and more! It will cost $2.50.


Sign me up! Any ideas on how licensing will work?


----------



## ShadowEW

$2.50 is more than fair for all your work you've put in so far.
Also thanks, Just noticed this thread. Was looking for the old one (Thread/Text based) ^^''

As mentioned by rdfloyd, how is licensing and such going to work... As I have a funny feeling its gonna get leaked / shared fairly quickly.. But, I'll throw $2.50 at you without a doubt. ^_~


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Nice work!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;15615792*
> $2.50 is more than fair for all your work you've put in so far.
> Also thanks, Just noticed this thread. Was looking for the old one (Thread/Text based) ^^''
> 
> As mentioned by rdfloyd, how is licensing and such going to work... As I have a funny feeling its gonna get leaked / shared fairly quickly.. But, I'll throw $2.50 at you without a doubt. ^_~


Your purchase will be linked to your PSUCalc.net site account (and forum account, when we get that up and running; a VBulletin license is another reason we need money). When you launch the app you log in to get access to the pro version, and then you're in.

Shared/leaked versions won't work because you have to login and you can only be logged in from one place at once. Additionally, if we detect an unusually high amount of activity, indicative of a widely shared account, we can investigate and terminate it if necessary. One could get around the login requirement and get the app to launch by using a VPN that mimics our server responses; but since the component info is all stored in our DB and downloaded as needed, the app would be useless. A dedicated hacker could steal our DB, or try to reconstruct it from the app, but that would be a lot of work to save $2.50.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;15617084*
> Your purchase will be linked to your PSUCalc.net site account (and forum account, when we get that up and running; a VBulletin license is another reason we need money). When you launch the app you log in to get access to the pro version, and then you're in.
> 
> Shared/leaked versions won't work because you have to login and you can only be logged in from one place at once. Additionally, if we detect an unusually high amount of activity, indicative of a widely shared account, we can investigate and terminate it if necessary. One could get around the login requirement and get the app to launch by using a VPN that mimics our server responses; but since the component info is all stored in our DB and downloaded as needed, the app would be useless. A dedicated hacker could steal our DB, or try to reconstruct it from the app, but that would be a lot of work to save $2.50.


This and you can only be logged in from one place at a time (3 min disconnect from no activity, but closing the app will end it properly, avoiding the disconnect wait period)


----------



## Vuashke

im not interested in multi gpu functions but ill throw in $2.50 anyway. a deserving cause


----------



## FiX

Thanks







You get some other benefits as well when you pay for the Pro version


----------



## FiX

Only a few things left on the list for PSUCalc 1.1 / PSUCalc Pro


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Only a few things left on the list for PSUCalc 1.1 / PSUCalc Pro


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Still lots of work that needs to be done; it ain't ready yet.


----------



## ragtag7

Perfect! Just what I needed! Thank You!


----------



## Disturbed117

to bad i dont have 2.50


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to bad i dont have 2.50


2.50?


----------



## jeffries7

Great program. My proposed upgrade 825w (swapping a 460 for a 590) shots up to 990w when i select folding....why the steep jump?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffries7*
> 
> Great program. My proposed upgrade 825w (swapping a 460 for a 590) shots up to 990w when i select folding....why the steep jump?


To give a bit more breathing room, since the system will be under heavy load for a large percentage of the time, or 100%.

Note, this is for DEDICATED folding systems, not just "Oh, I'll fold on it now and then". I mean 24/7.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> 2.50?


I assume he is talking about the $2.50 for the Pro version.


----------



## Jared2608

I have version 1.01, it works very well!! When I open it, it says that it needs to update to 1.02, but when I say ok, I get a console window, saying update failed. If I tell it not to update, it, works like normal.

Is this normal?


----------



## rdfloyd

Yes. That happens to me as well. My post about it is somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Jared2608

Ok, cool! Was there a fix or a reason, I kinda don't want to have to read the whole thread, lol!


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Ok, cool! Was there a fix or a reason, I kinda don't want to have to read the whole thread, lol!


Even though it said that it didn't update successfully, it did. If it works, then everything is fine. You can always uninstall then re-install if you think that something went wrong.


----------



## FiX

Sorry guys I really need to fix that error







It has issues deleting the temp install data folder


----------



## Jared2608

It's not serious, it still works like a champ! I was shocked that I could do a A8-2850 build, or an FX-4100 build, with exactly the same PSU! I'm pretty sure this has saved people loads of money!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> It's not serious, it still works like a champ! I was shocked that I could do a A8-2850 build, or an FX-4100 build, with exactly the same PSU! I'm pretty sure this has saved people loads of money!


Well one's a 100W processor, and the other's a 95W processor.







Although the FX4100's power consumption should go up much more with overclocking. Need to work on that.


----------



## Blazing angel

wow, my rig only needs approx 375w (at full tilt i guess)
overkill ftw


----------



## FiX

Well PSUCalc Pro is getting there







The threading is being a PITA though :/


----------



## LuiKangBakinPie

Cans someone please tell these tell these farts
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f24/thinking-of-upgrading-psu-gpu-612879.html

That you dont need a 650w psu for a 6770 that draws 88w max at load. Poor bloke is running a Corsair 450w psu and got told its not enough lol


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuiKangBakinPie*
> 
> Cans someone please tell these tell these farts
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f24/thinking-of-upgrading-psu-gpu-612879.html
> That you dont need a 650w psu for a 6770 that draws 88w max at load. Poor bloke is running a Corsair 450w psu and got told its not enough lol


Funny stuff.. if you're registered on that forum please ask them what they recommend for Bulldozer + 2x 580s, 3x 580s and 4x 580s, I'm just curious what they'll come up with if they suggest 650W for a 6770


----------



## newbrevolution

Sweet I will have to install this after work.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuiKangBakinPie*
> 
> Cans someone please tell these tell these farts
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f24/thinking-of-upgrading-psu-gpu-612879.html
> That you dont need a 650w psu for a 6770 that draws 88w max at load. Poor bloke is running a Corsair 450w psu and got told its not enough lol


I'm permanently banned from their forum for saying just those kinds of things. They ban anyone who disagrees with them.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuiKangBakinPie*
> 
> Cans someone please tell these tell these farts
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f24/thinking-of-upgrading-psu-gpu-612879.html
> 
> That you dont need a 650w psu for a 6770 that draws 88w max at load. Poor bloke is running a Corsair 450w psu and got told its not enough lol


I find it interesting that the PSU information thread that they referenced links to a specific online PSU calculator. When I put in a typical mid-range computer running a single 6770, the calculator recommends a 350W power supply. Add in this mystical "30%" that they say should be added to any PSU calculator and you get 450W.

Maybe I should register on that forum just to say that.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Super useful Tool, great job


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> I'm permanently banned from their forum for saying just those kinds of things. They ban anyone who disagrees with them.


I like how the Moderator at the end of the post closed the thread...


----------



## iGustopher

Hey, phaedrus, when can we expect an update for SB-E?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGustopher*
> 
> Hey, phaedrus, when can we expect an update for SB-E?


When I see power consumption figures when overclocked.


----------



## FiX

Pro is nearly there







Got about 3 things to do.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Pro is nearly there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 3 things to do.


----------



## allikat

Why is my PSU not recommended? It's the same platform as the highly recommended Strider+ 750. Sure it's not quite as amazing, but it's a great unit.. Add the Strider+ 850 to the list!


----------



## takt

Impressive. Love it!


----------



## WhitePrQjser

This is the best app I've had in a long time! I can really use this when putting together rigs for friends and family!









I've waited a long time for it!

Great job!


----------



## ACHILEE5

It says I need 450W for Sig Rig Folding 24/7









I'd have thought I'd need about twice that


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> It says I need 450W for Sig Rig Folding 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have thought I'd need about twice that


You enter your specs right? SLI 480s folding should show significantly more.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> You enter your specs right? SLI 480s folding should show significantly more.


I don't think I missed anything










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

? You have GeForce G100s selected, but GTX480s in your sig rig. G100s are extremely low-end OEM-only parts, pull about 20W. The GTX480 is an extremely high-end part that pulls 250W+. There's your problem.

In the GPU sections, click "Nvidia" then "G400" then "GTX480".


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> ? You have GeForce G100s selected, but GTX480s in your sig rig. G100s are extremely low-end OEM-only parts, pull about 20W. The GTX480 is an extremely high-end part that pulls 250W+. There's your problem.
> In the GPU sections, click "Nvidia" then "G400" then "GTX480".


I was thinking GF100









Thanks buddy










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Glad we got that sorted.







Was worried there might have been some sort of crippling bug.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Glad we got that sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was worried there might have been some sort of crippling bug.


Yeah, he's sat in my chair








But as I have your attention









My cards have been tested, and can use up to 286 Watts each! Link

So adding the difference to my 870W recommendation from "PSU Calc" gives me 942W!
But I don't Fold on my CPU








*So what watts do I need, to Fold on my two 286 Watt GPUs only*









And the above gives me an idea!
Could you add an option to "manually input" our GPUs TDP instead of GTX480 etc!
And, could an option about folding be made? "Just fold on one GPU, Folds on all GPUs, Folds on one GPU and CPU, Folds on all GPUs and CPU, Folds on just CPU









But above all of that, what watts does Phaedrus2129 say I need, to Fold on my two 286 Watt GPUs only








Am I fine with my TX850W

thanks dude


----------



## Phaedrus2129

We've actually been thinking about implementing your separate component folding idea in our Pro version, but we haven't perfected it yet. It probably won't ship in the Pro version, but we're definitely considering adding it at a later date.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

We've actually been thinking about implementing your separate component folding idea in our Pro version, but we haven't perfected it yet. It probably won't ship in the Pro version, but we're definitely considering adding it at a later date.


----------



## Naked Snake

Thanks for the App









The calculator result for a 580 SLI give me 725w







so i'm thinking on doing sli right now


----------



## FiX

PSUCalc Free 1.1 going up within the next 30 mins








Just getting some testers to test Pro so hopefully we'll be able to release that soon


----------



## FiX

PSUCalc Free 1.1 up


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Mine gives me an error in the auto update :S

Check it out:


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*
> 
> Mine gives me an error in the auto update :S
> Check it out:


That is an old version of the updater







Try installing the .msi for PSUCalc.


----------



## Accuracy158

LoL I haven't paid attention to the sticky threads lately.... Didn't see this until today. I'll play around with it a little.


----------



## Accuracy158

Hmm I haven't really searched this thread to see if i'm the only one, but I get a "There was an error! " error message when trying to update.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> Hmm I haven't really searched this thread to see if i'm the only one, but I get a "There was an error! " error message when trying to update.


Uhh yeah dont worry about it, it still installed fine.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Uhh yeah dont worry about it, it still installed fine.


Odd, 'cause it keeps prompting for an update... And then continues to show the error message :/


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*
> 
> Odd, 'cause it keeps prompting for an update... And then continues to show the error message :/


Odd.

I know it's a pain, but maybe try uninstalling it and downloading the latest version yourself? If you've been with us since Beta, the older versions had earlier versions of the updater, and that might not have been updated correctly.

Edit: ACK! I see the problem. It's version 1.1, and it's asking you to update to "1.10"... which is 1.1. Drat. Yeah, we'll get that fixed ASAP, as soon as James gets on.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Same problem updating, here too


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Don't worry, it's an easy fix, but James needs to do it and he isn't online at the moment. Don't worry, it will be fixed by tonight


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Should be fixed now.


----------



## NFSxperts

Not sure if this is a glitch or not.
After you entered all the details for the first system and you want to spec a second system by pressing Reset Forms, the integrated option in GPU1 disappears. You have to select nVidia or AMD and then press Back.

Now for a power question. I'm planning on a dedicated folding mitx box with a 2500k and possibly a 9800GT with one 6pin pcie connector. PSUCalc comes up with 420W. Would a 300W unit in a SilverStone SG05 http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=210&area= be sufficient?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Not sure if this is a glitch or not.
> After you entered all the details for the first system and you want to spec a second system by pressing Reset Forms, the integrated option in GPU1 disappears. You have to select nVidia or AMD and then press Back.
> Now for a power question. I'm planning on a dedicated folding mitx box with a 2500k and possibly a 9800GT with one 6pin pcie connector. PSUCalc comes up with 420W. Would a 300W unit in a SilverStone SG05 http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=210&area= be sufficient?


300W would be a little low for a dedicated folder with those specs, you'd be sitting at ~250-300W constantly. A quality 400-430W would be a better alternative; and likely cheaper as well.


----------



## Steeps5

Thank you for this! Using an i5 2500k with dual GTX 460's all overclocked at 650 W sounds about right







. Along with four HDs, one SSD, and three sticks of memory.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> 300W would be a little low for a dedicated folder with those specs, you'd be sitting at ~250-300W constantly. A quality 400-430W would be a better alternative; and likely cheaper as well.


Not even if it's the Fortron-Source Power FSP300-60GHS and "optimized" by SilverStone? http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FSP300-60GHS-Power-Supply-Review/757/1
It comes with the case so I'd hate to see it go to waste. If a get a 400W+ unit, it would probably from a lower quality brand.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Not even if it's the Fortron-Source Power FSP300-60GHS and "optimized" by SilverStone? http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FSP300-60GHS-Power-Supply-Review/757/1
> It comes with the case so I'd hate to see it go to waste. If a get a 400W+ unit, it would probably from a lower quality brand.


If you don't OC the CPU too much (5GHz is way too much) or give the system "breaks" to cool off, then ok. But overclocked and 24/7 folding, that will wear on it. It won't outright fail or anything, but you will be running it at a high percentage of its rated wattage.


----------



## candy_van

Well thought I'd give the calc a whack, but I'm also getting the .net framework error when I try to install...thing is I already have .net 4 though


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> If you don't OC the CPU too much (5GHz is way too much) or give the system "breaks" to cool off, then ok. But overclocked and 24/7 folding, that will wear on it. It won't outright fail or anything, but you will be running it at a high percentage of its rated wattage.


It won't be oc'ed. My plan is a stock 2500k and maybe a 9800gt on a H61 mitx board. I'll keep an eye out for the 450W version of the SG05 case locally. If I still haven't spotted the 450w version when I purchase, then I'll use the 300W psu. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Well thought I'd give the calc a whack, but I'm also getting the .net framework error when I try to install...thing is I already have .net 4 though


God dammit.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> God dammit.


I swear i fixed that...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Appropriate username, then


----------



## candy_van

OK well it must've been something with me then...I know I had .net 4 already, but went to MS and re-downloaded it...had to repair itself apparently?









Anyway it works now, very cool and thanks!


----------



## Hydrored

Great job. I love love to see some pumps added also.

Thanks


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'd like to see an option to set our own TDP value for our GPUs








And be able to set on what components we are Folding








As in, my cards have a TDP of 280W, not 250W like stock ones are! And I fold on GPUs only


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'd like to see an option to set our own TDP value for our GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And be able to set on what components we are Folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in, my cards have a TDP of 280W, not 250W like stock ones are! And I fold on GPUs only


Pro version


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Pro version


That's awesome dude!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Hey Phaedrus,
Is there any possibility of the inclusion of Workstation Cards in your PsuCalc? I am drawing a blank trying to configure my sig-rig hand off (to my wife) as a dedicated 3d rendering tower...

This tower will have:
Maximus III Gene
i5-650
Quadro 600
2x4gig DDR3 1333 pc10666
1x 120mm (non-led)
2x 92mm
1x 500g Sata II
1x Dvd-combo Drive

My rough estimate is about 240w for 100% load system draw...
Was thinking a 350w will do? That sound about right to you? Not trying to cheap out or anything, just looking to get bare min. PSU w\ a 100w overhead.
System will probably run 24\7 6d on with a 9h downtime weekly.


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Great job. I love love to see some pumps added also.
> Thanks


yeah, didn't the old manual calc post on the forum include a +25w for watercooling? what happened to that? why isn't that included on this calc? is it no longer needed?

because right now i'm exactly at the recommended wattage given by the calc (500W for an OC'ed i5-2500k and overvolted GTX 570.) if i add a pump to this will it hold?

thanks!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Erm... what the hell. I DLd it but it wouldn't work without the .net thing, so it ended. Now CPUz HWmonitor and MSI AB now don't have the little dock icons...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I'm thinking we just need to ditch the .msi installer. It is not working right, even after rebuilding it from scratch several times.


----------



## adzsask

Said there was an error updating, but when i loaded the .exe it worked???
Other then that, I fully agree on the PSU choices (told me 750-800 watts for my rig not folding, then 1000 watts when folding). I just happen to have a 800 watt corsair PSU now, and when I folded I ran a PC P&C 1000 watt


----------



## raisethe3

After updating and testing the program. I clicked AMD CPU and then its supposed to bring a drop down menu of choices for CPU, but instead shows up blank. Same thing goes for the Intel.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> After updating and testing the program. I clicked AMD CPU and then its supposed to bring a drop down menu of choices for CPU, but instead shows up blank. Same thing goes for the Intel.


Usually happens when the program can't connect with the server. Try pinging psucalc.net and see if you can reach it.


----------



## FiX

Still happening? Working fine for me


----------



## swarm87

not sure if this is an issue, but for sli 570s, 4 ram sticks, 4 case fans, 2 optical drives, 3 hdds and 1 ssd it said i need 775 wats. then proceds to reccomend 750w PSUs whne i click it takes me to the 850 versions. is 750 enough for 775 or should i be looking at 850w psus evem though psucalc shows a bunch of 750w


----------



## ACHILEE5

So, how do we get the Pro version


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> not sure if this is an issue, but for sli 570s, 4 ram sticks, 4 case fans, 2 optical drives, 3 hdds and 1 ssd it said i need 775 wats. then proceds to reccomend 750w PSUs whne i click it takes me to the 850 versions. is 750 enough for 775 or should i be looking at 850w psus evem though psucalc shows a bunch of 750w


What specs were entered? Which PSUs came up? Thats unusual..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> So, how do we get the Pro version


When we release it (soon). Its being tested now


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> What specs were entered? Which PSUs came up? Thats unusual..


using ver 1.0 cuz updater keeps crashing

cpu: intel "sandy bridge i7
gpu1: nvidia>gtx500>570
gpu2: nvidia>gtx500>570
no. ram sticks:4
no. hds: 3
no.ssd: 1
no. optical drive: 2
no.case fans 4

TOTAL: 775w

click on cooler master tx750V2

google search cooler master gs850 now after 5 secs the page refreshed to the correct one

must have been a fluke


----------



## djriful

What is wrong with the download server? It started download and slow down to 0kb/sec almost impossible to download it.

Anyways I got it working.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> What is wrong with the download server? It started download and slow down to 0kb/sec almost impossible to download it.
> 
> Anyways I got it working.


I think I'll move the download files onto my VPS, it should be faster.


----------



## zipper17

im install it, but said must update,,
but error when update,,,

how make it work?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Usually happens when the program can't connect with the server. Try pinging psucalc.net and see if you can reach it.


Ok, looks like it works now.


----------



## Yumyums

This is great, good work on this project guys


----------



## kremtok

What are the chances of getting this converted into a web-based app that is hosted by OCN? I would see more value in a program that I didn't have to download and run on my local machine. It might even be easier for you guys to keep it up to date.


----------



## daman246

The calculator is way off. examples i just added my system 2600k 5ghz, sli 460 overvolted, 16gb ram, 4 hdd, 2ssd 6 fans and it said i need 900w lol i have a 650w running this system 24/7 and folding how the hell did it come up with 900w?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> What are the chances of getting this converted into a web-based app that is hosted by OCN? I would see more value in a program that I didn't have to download and run on my local machine. It might even be easier for you guys to keep it up to date.


Web based app is on ToDo list, but wont be hosted by OCN. And its easy enough to update the content anyway as its all managed online







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daman246*
> 
> The calculator is way off. examples i just added my system 2600k 5ghz, sli 460 overvolted, 16gb ram, 4 hdd, 2ssd 6 fans and it said i need 900w lol i have a 650w running this system 24/7 and folding how the hell did it come up with 900w?


Talk to Phaedrus about this one.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Web based app is on ToDo list, but wont be hosted by OCN. And its easy enough to update the content anyway as its all managed online


Well that's the good with the bad, I suppose. It would be very refreshing to have an accurate web-based calculator, even if it isn't hosted here.

Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daman246*
> 
> The calculator is way off. examples i just added my system 2600k 5ghz, sli 460 overvolted, 16gb ram, 4 hdd, 2ssd 6 fans and it said i need 900w lol i have a 650w running this system 24/7 and folding how the hell did it come up with 900w?


The calculator doesn't give you the minimum. If it gives you my recommendation. If you remove the 24/7 folding option then you'll see it recommends 650-750W. If you're folding 24/7 then it's prudent to go a little higher to put yourself in the peak efficiency range and to give the unit a bit more longevity. It's not as important with high end units, but I don't want someone with a system like yours folding 24/7 on like a ModXStream 700W, which is a good unit, but shouldn't be stressed 24/7 like a higher quality unit like a SeaSonic S12II or something can be.


----------



## criznit

Could you add the 7970 or is it too early? If it's too early to add due to it not physically being released, what could I use as a placeholder?


----------



## diogo_cme

@Phaedrus: sorry if this has been asked before, but what about the XFX power supplies?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Aren't they on there? If not I'll add them when I get back to NOLA (in Melbourne, FL atm)


----------



## diogo_cme

At least not on the (many) calculations I did.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Did you scroll down through the list? It's alphabetical so XFX would be at the end.


----------



## tincanman

awesome app


----------



## diogo_cme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Did you scroll down through the list? It's alphabetical so XFX would be at the end.


Yeah...v 1.1 here and no XFX.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## diogo_cme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> I'll check it out when I get home.


Sweet!


----------



## HunGJai

Sorry...for some reason I can't install..probably cause I'm running a very old un-updated windows... Sorry....Noobie Here

just wondering if anyone can help me out...

Right now i purchased a 750W PSU from XFX...but I have a feeling it might not be enough..

I'm going to be running

CPU: i7 2700K
GPU: MSI N580GTX Lightning (I can refund)
Mobo: ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen 3
RAM: 2 X 8GB G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9D DDR3-1600
HDD: 640GB Caviar Black
HDD: 2 X 2TB Caviar Green (Will Raid-0
SSD: 120GB Corsair Force 3
Case: HAF 932
Drive: Liteon
Cooler: Noctua C14

I'm just wondering would the XFX 750 is not enough? I was thinking of buying a 850 or 1000 unit...I will probably SLI in the future...

Right now...I have a issue with the 580 THE COST and probably downgrade to the 570 ($200 Difference) but that probably won't play too much into the calc. (Damn 7970 will be coming out soon...I hope it will bring down the cost of the cards for abit....or buy the 7970 instead)


----------



## rdfloyd

I just ran the numbers for you. PSU Calc recommends 550W for your setup. If you bought an XFX Core unit, then you are perfectly fine. Even more so if you SLI 570s. Not sure about the 7970.


----------



## HunGJai

wow really?

only need 550w?

I guess that does not included a bit of OCing?

I'm probably will be getting the 7970 soon









Thanks again rdfloyd


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunGJai*
> 
> wow really?
> only need 550w?
> I guess that does not included a bit of OCing?
> I'm probably will be getting the 7970 soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again rdfloyd


That includes an overclocked 2700k, and the Lightening. Now, it says a 550W _*quality*_ PSU. Your XFX should be plenty.


----------



## Lanathide

When I try to install this, it says my .NET Framework is less then version 4, but my version is 4. Help?


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunGJai*
> 
> Sorry...for some reason I can't install..probably cause I'm running a very old un-updated windows... Sorry....Noobie Here
> 
> just wondering if anyone can help me out...
> 
> Right now i purchased a 750W PSU from XFX...but I have a feeling it might not be enough..
> 
> I'm going to be running
> 
> CPU: i7 2700K
> GPU: MSI N580GTX Lightning (I can refund)
> Mobo: ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen 3
> RAM: 2 X 8GB G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9D DDR3-1600
> HDD: 640GB Caviar Black
> HDD: 2 X 2TB Caviar Green (Will Raid-0
> SSD: 120GB Corsair Force 3
> Case: HAF 932
> Drive: Liteon
> Cooler: Noctua C14
> 
> I'm just wondering would the XFX 750 is not enough? I was thinking of buying a 850 or 1000 unit...I will probably SLI in the future...
> 
> Right now...I have a issue with the 580 THE COST and probably downgrade to the 570 ($200 Difference) but that probably won't play too much into the calc. (Damn 7970 will be coming out soon...I hope it will bring down the cost of the cards for abit....or buy the 7970 instead)


Is enough, i'm running GTX 580 Lightning SLI with a XFX 850w Core Edition.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanathide*
> 
> When I try to install this, it says my .NET Framework is less then version 4, but my version is 4. Help?


Its still doing that? Hmm.. try the manual version (here)


----------



## Lanathide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Its still doing that? Hmm.. try the manual version (here)


Manual worked, thanks.


----------



## downlinx

Man this needs to be made into an android/ios app


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> Man this needs to be made into an android/ios app


We'll get there eventually







We're working on a different project atm (dont worry, we WILL keep up with adding new technology into this app)
Edit: The app just got added to SoftPedia's App DB








http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Home-Education/PSUCalc.shtml


----------



## Serious Dude

hey, thanks for this, but when i try to install this, it gives me an error saying "error writing to file: ChillkatDotNet4.dll. Verify that you have access to that directory." i really want to use this, but i cant because of this error.







any help will be appreciated








thanks


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious Dude*
> 
> hey, thanks for this, but when i try to install this, it gives me an error saying "error writing to file: ChillkatDotNet4.dll. Verify that you have access to that directory." i really want to use this, but i cant because of this error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help will be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Hmm, try using the manual version from here


----------



## Serious Dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Serious Dude*
> 
> hey, thanks for this, but when i try to install this, it gives me an error saying "error writing to file: ChillkatDotNet4.dll. Verify that you have access to that directory." i really want to use this, but i cant because of this error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help will be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, try using the manual version from here
Click to expand...

kewl manual worked!!! thanks


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Is thing very accurate? I'm thinking about buying a HD 6950 1GB, and with my system it's saying it wants 400W's, and I have a 420W PSU.


----------



## kremtok

Would it be possible to have the manual version uploaded as a .zip or even without being compressed? I've never been smart enough to get .rar files to work...


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> Would it be possible to have the manual version uploaded as a .zip or even without being compressed? I've never been smart enough to get .rar files to work...


Enter 7-Zip!

Excellent program for compressing files.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Enter 7-Zip!
> Excellent program for compressing files.


Done and done. Thanks!


----------



## lagittaja

recommends 700+ power supply for my main rig. lolol runs fine on 550w xfx without fan even ramping up


----------



## Shub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> recommends 700+ power supply for my main rig. lolol runs fine on 550w xfx without fan even ramping up


I don't know what the hell you did to get a 700W recommendation but you must have done something wrong.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Is this updated to include the 7xxx series from AMD, and the SB-E CPU's?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Is this updated to include the 7xxx series from AMD, and the SB-E CPU's?


The 7xxx series arent in yet, nor are the SB-E CPUs :/ Il get Phaedrus to get the numbers down and add them


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Okey dokey :3


----------



## Farih

What would you think is needed for a 3930K + 2x a 7970 ?

Would a high quality 850W PSU be good ?


----------



## LukaTCE

Thx for this great app


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> What would you think is needed for a 3930K + 2x a 7970 ?
> Would a high quality 850W PSU be good ?


Phaedrus has been offline lately (no clue why), so we haven't really added much of the new hardware in







I might do some googling later and add some of the results I find, and get Phaedrus to update them later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Thx for this great app


Your welcome


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Sorry FiX, main compy is down, on my netbook now and I don't like to run Skype because it chews up resources.


----------



## LukaTCE

Could you make links to PSU where are recommended PSU list to newegg also filter sorting would be great by price, stability, reliability, most recomended psu in % (percent), how many pci-e 6+2 or 6 pins have, case compatibility (Antec CP series)


----------



## Vuashke

you cant do all that stuff on your own?


----------



## FiX

New version up (please uninstall the old version - we're using a better installer now and it isnt compatible with the old installations







). The main setup link may not be working atm so you can manually access the file here.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> New version up (please uninstall the old version - we're using a better installer now and it isnt compatible with the old installations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The main setup link may not be working atm so you can manually access the file here.


Nice. Will try this one.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Nice. Will try this one.


It work?


----------



## SkItZo

Awesome work Phaedrus. Your support and what you do here is always appreciated


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> It work?


Yep! It works. Just to be sure if the calculator is putting in numbers correctly...

I demoed:

Intel Core i5 (overclocked)
2 GTX 460 in SLI
2 RAM sticks
4 HDDs
1 SSDs
1 Opitcal Drive
5 Case fans (yes I included the CPU fan cooler as well)

It came out, 600W. Let me know if correct.

Thank you for the time and your hard work put into this Fix & Phaedrus!!!!!!!


----------



## LukaTCE

http://psucalc.net/download.php don't work
And this is faster free web hosting if you want to try www.host1free.com


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> http://psucalc.net/download.php don't work
> And this is faster free web hosting if you want to try www.host1free.com


We actually have a company VPS but I haven't gotten round to moving the site and its contents over to it. The DB is already on a VPS though.


----------



## LukaTCE

Thx new installer work, i had problems with old one


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Thx new installer work, i had problems with old one


Good to know, I used a different method of packing it this time


----------



## Jahocowi

Sweet! Definitely keeping this!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

PSU Calc popularity by country (top ten):

 United States: 920
 Canada: 146
 United Kingdom: 111
 Finland: 89
 Australia: 69
 Romania: 47
 Norway: 32
 Indonesia: 28
 Germany: 21
 Netherlands: 21


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> PSU Calc popularity by country (top ten):
>  United States: 920
>  Canada: 146
>  United Kingdom: 111
>  Finland: 89
>  Australia: 69
>  Romania: 47
>  Norway: 32
>  Indonesia: 28
>  Germany: 21
>  Netherlands: 21


New Zealand was just off of that list


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I downloaded PSU calc a few times actually =] added to the Canada count,

anyways, since i just so happend to have enough cash to see to a new build, i figured, "why not screw around with Tri- Crossfire and kill this useless PSU just for giggles, Sure it may damage my rig, or kill it, but i'll have an excuse to run to ncix" So I throw it in, and turned it on, and started playing BF3, i expected after about 4 hours the PSU would have been coughing up a capacitor and spitting fire out of its rear, but my system.... its fine... 0.o so I ran 3DMark Vantage on extreme... nothing... I Furmarked it, ..... nothing... what gives? do i have a magical PSU that supports OVER 9000 Watts?







anyone care to shed some light on this? ill be more than happy to dissect the unit and show its innards, maybe Ultra did some Mojo to it. But seriously... why hasn't my PSU started farting yet?


----------



## thenk83

I can't be using 875w. I only have a 750w PSU.









CPU: AMD Bulldozer (OC'd)
GPU1: GTX570
GPU2: GTX570
RAM: 2
HD: 1
SSD: 1
OD: 1
CF: 6


----------



## Tardious

How do i tell which i7 i have, I mean the "gulftown" "Lynnfield" etc.

and my system says it only needs 500W power supply. I don't think my 750W is coping :| 4 1tb drives, 1 SSD.

but I am also looking for a new PSU - Modular. Hate all the wires ! Wish there was wireless for electricity










Great little app welldone guys ! love it.


----------



## Vuashke

i7-920 is bloomfield, you can just wikipedia it if you really want haha


----------



## b3machi7ke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> I downloaded PSU calc a few times actually =] added to the Canada count,
> anyways, since i just so happend to have enough cash to see to a new build, i figured, "why not screw around with Tri- SLI and kill this useless PSU just for giggles, Sure it may damage my rig, or kill it, but i'll have an excuse to run to ncix" So I throw it in, and turned it on, and started playing BF3, i expected after about 4 hours the PSU would have been coughing up a capacitor and spitting fire out of its rear, but my system.... its fine... 0.o so I ran 3DMark Vantage on extreme... nothing... I Furmarked it, ..... nothing... what gives? do i have a magical PSU that supports OVER 9000 Watts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone care to shed some light on this? ill be more than happy to dissect the unit and show its innards, maybe Ultra did some Mojo to it. But seriously... why hasn't my PSU started farting yet?


I would say you got really really lucky. According to a few scattered posts I found, from jonnyguru as well as our own Phaedrus, the LSP is a terrible PSU that you shouldn't be wasting your time with. Although I noticed you said tri-sli, but have two AMD cards in you sig. So what were you actually running on this PSU?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> I would say you got really really lucky. According to a few scattered posts I found, from jonnyguru as well as our own Phaedrus, the LSP is a terrible PSU that you shouldn't be wasting your time with. Although I noticed you said tri-sli, but have two AMD cards in you sig. So what were you actually running on this PSU?


My mistake Tri Crossfire, I was working on a friend's build with tri SLI GTX 470's =P, hes got an Seasonic X Power 750W or something so hes good. Im running exactly whats in my sig rig, a 5970 with a 5830, 2 Cypress XT and 1 Cypress LE


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ok so I downloaded the PSU calculator and it suggested the current power supply I have. But I have heard that it might not be enough. _*Does the PSU calculator recommend a wattage that will give you a little overhead room?*_ So my question is. Is my OCZ modxtreme pro 600W enough for an fx-8120 OC, 2x GTS450, 2x Crucial M4, other SSD, two optical drives, sabertooth 990fx, and HDD for backup. In a CM storm TROOPER?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Ok so I downloaded the PSU calculator and it suggested the current power supply I have. But I have heard that it might not be enough. _*Does the PSU calculator recommend a wattage that will give you a little overhead room?*_ So my question is. Is my OCZ modxtreme pro 600W enough for an fx-8120 OC, 2x GTS450, 2x Crucial M4, other SSD, two optical drives, sabertooth 990fx, and HDD for backup. In a CM storm TROOPER?


Nope. I got 675W recommended with the info you just provided. That's with both 450s OC'd. If you want more upgrading headroom, I'd go with a 750W for a single 570, or maybe a 850W+ for a 580 or if you want to SLI a 560Ti or over.


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Nope. I got 675W recommended with the info you just provided. That's with both 450s OC'd. If you want more upgrading headroom, I'd go with a 750W for a single 570 or 580, or maybe a 850W+ if you want to SLI a 560Ti or over.


750 watts for a single GTX 580, really?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I don't think so.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> 750 watts for a single GTX 580, really?
> I don't think so.


Ah, yes, my mistake. I meant to put that in the 850W+ category. fixed.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> 750 watts for a single GTX 580, really?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.


Am I reading that right? A GTS 450 SLI total system consumes only 362W under load? Doesn't that mean a 600W psu will be fine?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Added 7870, 7850, 7770, 7750, and 560TI 448


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Am I reading that right? A GTS 450 SLI total system consumes only 362W under load? Doesn't that mean a 600W psu will be fine?


yep


----------



## Liighthead

subbing so can download when get home







cheers


----------



## FiX

PSUCalc 1.12 released!
Download the install here.
Download the rar archive here.

In the update:
A few bug fixes.
Support for the nVidia 6xx series.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

1.12, not 1.2









But yup, numerous bug fixes and the GTX680 (and the usual tweaks to allow us to add more 600 series cards later).


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> 1.12, not 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yup, numerous bug fixes and the GTX680 (and the usual tweaks to allow us to add more 600 series cards later).


Fixed that







New version uploaded that should hopefully fix the updater not downloading right.


----------



## raisethe3

Thanks for the updates guys!


----------



## plum

Nice tool, just discovered it. Good job, keep the work up


----------



## Caz

Is it down right now?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Is it down right now?


It works for me, let me know if you need it to be uploaded on a different host.

Which one do you use? The installer or the manual?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> It works for me, let me know if you need it to be uploaded on a different host.
> Which one do you use? The installer or the manual?


When I try to update from PsuCalcUpdater, it says....

Commencing download:
There was an error!

When I try to redownload it on here...I get a Host error...

Nvm, working now.


----------



## Volkovy87

this utility is great, ty!


----------



## Jimbags

works perfect thanks guys


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> When I try to update from PsuCalcUpdater, it says....
> Commencing download:
> There was an error!
> When I try to redownload it on here...I get a Host error...
> Nvm, working now.


Yeah, the update worked. Great patch.


----------



## gelatin_factory

Free bump for all the effort that went into this, it works perfectly for me! Thanks fellas


----------



## illli

this should be stickied


----------



## partpopp

nice


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partpopp*
> 
> nice


Thanks


----------



## Caz

Yeah, I literally use this program about twice a week. So awesome.


----------



## Shpongle

What a great little program! I genuinely exclaimed "Wow!" when I clicked on a listed PSU and it brought me to a google search of that exact model. Totally wasn't expecting that!


----------



## man from atlantis

edit: please delete


----------



## Tisca

Does this take into account PSU *efficiency?* When you calculate and get 500w it also recommends PSUs starting at 500W. There are no 100% efficiency graded PSUs...


----------



## bR0ken_pr0Jector

Efficiency has nothing to do with the actual output of the PSU. It measures how efficient the PSU is at converting AC power from the wall into DC power for your components with the difference being converted into heat. A 500 watt PSU should be able to put out 500 watts continuously, however if it is 85% efficient at that load then it will have to pull ~589 watts from the wall outlet in order to compensate for the loss.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Broken Projector is correct. PSUs are rated on output wattage, not input wattage. Input wattage (which is what efficiency affects) is irrelevant to everything except your power bill, and the effect is small even then.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bR0ken_pr0Jector*
> 
> Efficiency has nothing to do with the actual output of the PSU. It measures how efficient the PSU is at converting AC power from the wall into DC power for your components with the difference being converted into heat. *A 500 watt PSU should be able to put out 500 watts continuously*, however if it is 85% efficient at that load then it will have to pull ~589 watts from the wall outlet in order to compensate for the loss.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Broken Projector is correct. PSUs are rated on *output wattage, not input wattage*. Input wattage (which is what efficiency affects) is irrelevant to everything except your power bill, and the effect is small even then.


Thx! For some reason I thought it was input W. Glad I asked.


----------



## azorien

very nice tanks


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azorien*
> 
> very nice tanks












I like to think so.









Thanks!


----------



## TRELOXELO

Nice share...thank u


----------



## itzzjason

How do I use this calc for Ivy Bridge setups?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Updated; added Ivy Bridge, GTX670, and GT610-640. It's partially live now, there will be an update to v1.13 later today to fix the CPU list order so Ivy Bridge is at the top.


----------



## xJavontax

Awesome! I just used this to help me with my GPU/PSU problems. Thanks!


----------



## SuperDeo

wow that's a lot of pages so my questions may have been answered already XD

from the recommended PSU's the program gives me what would be the best and would it be better to get a 500 watt psu if your PC uses 450 watt at max load but the recommended psu is 450 watts my PC uses 430 watts i don't really understand XD

and i just ordered a CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W for $59.99 should i just cancel it i would like to get a worry free psu so i can just do my work









my Kingwin PSU just makes a loud noise when powered on and its not the fan and when off it makes like a strange quite buzz type sound that can be heard while i sleep









PS - i'm on a budget just paid monthly bills


----------



## head-fi-nut

cool

thanks


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> wow that's a lot of pages so my questions may have been answered already XD
> from the recommended PSU's the program gives me what would be the best and would it be better to get a 500 watt psu if your PC uses 450 watt at max load but the recommended psu is 450 watts my PC uses 430 watts i don't really understand XD
> and i just ordered a CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W for $59.99 should i just cancel it i would like to get a worry free psu so i can just do my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Kingwin PSU just makes a loud noise when powered on and its not the fan and when off it makes like a strange quite buzz type sound that can be heard while i sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - i'm on a budget just paid monthly bills


Basically, the program is saying that its better to have a higher rated PSU than needed. Overkill is much preferred on PSU choices over one that will JUST cover your useage. When a power supply runs at closer to its peak, the more inefficient it becomes, not to mention it plain runs harder.

Think of it like this, would you want to work at 100% doing manual labor 24/7, where you would be almost over-exerting, or ~70%, much farther away from your limit?


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*
> 
> Basically, the program is saying that its better to have a higher rated PSU than needed. Overkill is much preferred on PSU choices over one that will JUST cover your useage. When a power supply runs at closer to its peak, the more inefficient it becomes, not to mention it plain runs harder.
> Think of it like this, would you want to work at 100% doing manual labor 24/7, where you would be almost over-exerting, or ~70%, much farther away from your limit?


ok your right i will do that i figured it worked like that but i always see calculators recommending almost exactly what your PC will use i'm going to check the other forum post about recommended psu's now thanks for the info


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> wow that's a lot of pages so my questions may have been answered already XD
> from the recommended PSU's the program gives me what would be the best and would it be better to get a 500 watt psu if your PC uses 450 watt at max load but the recommended psu is 450 watts my PC uses 430 watts i don't really understand XD
> and i just ordered a CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W for $59.99 should i just cancel it i would like to get a worry free psu so i can just do my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Kingwin PSU just makes a loud noise when powered on and its not the fan and when off it makes like a strange quite buzz type sound that can be heard while i sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - i'm on a budget just paid monthly bills


If you could canceled it, this Rosewill Capstone 450w is a better deal.

The recommendation that the calculator gives already give you enough leeway for minor upgrades, overclocking, as well as some headroom. If you are worry, you could always post the specification of your computer so someone here can confirmed.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

For some reason mine only has the GTX 680 for the entire GTX 6XX series.

[edit]
I have used the updater that came with the program and it hasn't changed.


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> If you could canceled it, this Rosewill Capstone 450w is a better deal.
> The recommendation that the calculator gives already give you enough leeway for minor upgrades, overclocking, as well as some headroom. If you are worry, you could always post the specification of your computer so someone here can confirmed.


WOW XD that's exactly the one i was going to get but i let the More egg reviews take my money







bad way of buying i guess
i will put my PC info here as soon as i figure out how to do it









anyways i saw some of your post looks like your looking for a PSU too or you already got one ?


----------



## rockosmodlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> If you could canceled it, this Rosewill Capstone 450w is a better deal.
> The recommendation that the calculator gives already give you enough leeway for minor upgrades, overclocking, as well as some headroom. If you are worry, you could always post the specification of your computer so someone here can confirmed.


That PSU is pretty decent, although SuperDeo, you are still getting a quality PSU with the CX500v2


----------



## SuperDeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*
> 
> That PSU is pretty decent, although SuperDeo, you are still getting a quality PSU with the CX500v2


k that makes me a little happier i kinda felt i made a bad choice buying it now should be here in 4 days or so


----------



## FiX

Hello all, working on moving the site and main database server over to a different host now








There *may* be some downtime, but unlikely.
Also going to fix the issue where the newer GPUs and CPUs aren't showing up.


----------



## DigitalMonkey

Any news of the GTX 690 being supported in the psu calc?


----------



## DigitalMonkey

Sorry, double post.


----------



## FiX

Working on it.


----------



## Arizonian

Bump. Just down loaded it throw my support. Very nice little tool.

Estimated my current rig over clocked CPU & GPU's can add an SSD and wouldn't need more than 705W PSU.







My Corsair AX850W leaves me 145W of head room to breathe nicely without being peaked.


----------



## mat459

This is great! Thank you!


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> This is great! Thank you!


Glad you like it


----------



## RotiCanai

What the programming language used to write this program?


----------



## Meltdown

When selecting AMD I have a 960T but I do not see an option for Zosma cores, simply Deneb/Propus or Agena for x4 cores. Or should I select Thuban?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RotiCanai*
> 
> What the programming language used to write this program?


C# was used to write the front end. The back end was done in PHP.

Meltdown, I'm not sure.. I'll get Phaedrus to come add the values for Zosma cores. If in doubt use the one that gives a higher wattage value to be safe.


----------



## Amo

I had a mysterious charge on my paypal today so I ran some virus scanners. Malwarebytes picked up a file called Backdoor.Agent.DC in PSU Calc folder. I'm just wondering if this is a normal file or something malicious.

Love the Calc btw!


----------



## nicodemus

just redownloaded this. the version i have doesn't have the 690 yet, and i keep getting this error:
Quote:


> The remote server returned an error: (417) Expectation Failed.
> 
> An error occured while manipulating the DB!


any help?


----------



## Chigurh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodemus*
> 
> just redownloaded this. the version i have doesn't have the 690 yet, and i keep getting this error:
> any help?


Same thing here. There moving servers.


----------



## Jared2608

Has anyone been able to get the Calc to work on Linux under WINE? I'm just curious to see if I can get it to run on my little laptop.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Sorry guys, we keep having stupid server issues. They're not synced correctly, so even though I added the 690 to the master server, it hasn't synced to the backup servers. Or else I updated the backup but not the master. I don't know. We have three servers, and FiX is managing them, and honestly I don't even know which one is the primary and which is the backup anymore. I'll bug him tonight.


----------



## DigitalMonkey

Any news with fix of the db connection to the program?


----------



## kremtok

Is there any way we can make this tool more prominent on the main page? I don't think we're ever going to get rid of the 'is 850W enough for my 2500k and GTX560Ti' threads in this forum, but many others in the build log and general forums probably don't know it exists. That's where I see most of the bad advice being given about PSU, usually with regard to planned builds.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Shameless bump to get this to the top again. Helped me out today to figure out exactly how crappy my PSU is.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Work has resumed on the mobile release, and we're looking into targeting what PSUs are shown based on your country, as well as refreshing the PSU list in general.


----------



## DigitalMonkey

Thank you for updating the db with the GTX 690 stats. But Im getting a error when I press the calculate button.

Error Message:

Code:



Code:


The remote server returned an error: (417) Expectation Failed.

Another error after that:

Code:



Code:


An error occured while manipulating the DB!


----------



## bigmac11

I downloaded this and got this log from Malwarebytes ..



So be careful. Not sure if its a false positive but Norton and Malwarebytes both flag it. Just a heads up


----------



## DigitalMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> I downloaded this and got this log from Malwarebytes ..
> 
> 
> 
> So be careful. Not sure if its a false positive but Norton and Malwarebytes both flag it. Just a heads up


I've gotten that also.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I'll look into it. Probably a false positive, but can't hurt to be careful. We'll recompile from source if we need to.


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalMonkey*
> 
> Thank you for updating the db with the GTX 690 stats. But Im getting a error when I press the calculate button.
> Error Message:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> The remote server returned an error: (417) Expectation Failed.
> 
> Another error after that:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> An error occured while manipulating the DB!


I, as well, get this every time I calculate a setup, however the program itself still works and produces a wattage use.

Edit: glad to hear that a mobile app is in the works. Can't wait for an iPhone version! (crosses fingers)


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The 417 and Database errors are a bad config on one of our backup servers. We're going to get in touch with the owner and see if he can fix it. Still investigating the MBAM flag.

Did you download the calculator from PSUCalc.net or from a 3rd party?


----------



## FiX

Looking into the Malwarebytes false positive issue now.
Edit:
The Updater.exe (PSUCalc Updater) is being called a Backdoor my Malwarebytes, possible because of the way it downloads the update file. Looking into ways of resolving this now.

Edit 2:
The issue has been posted to the false positive section of MalwareBytes forums.


----------



## DigitalMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> The 417 and Database errors are a bad config on one of our backup servers. We're going to get in touch with the owner and see if he can fix it. Still investigating the MBAM flag.
> 
> Did you download the calculator from PSUCalc.net or from a 3rd party?


I downloaded the program from PSUCalc.net website and used the update program to update the psu calc.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalMonkey*
> 
> I downloaded the program from PSUCalc.net website and used the update program to update the psu calc.


We've submitted it on the MalwareBytes forums as a false positive - it should be fixed soon.


----------



## FiX

Got a reply back - the false positive will be fixed in the next MalwareBytes update.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Some news!

PSUCalc v1.20 should be launching later this week. This update brings the following changes:

* Improved networking protocols for faster operation
* Refined and optimized code
* Updated power supply database
* Ad partner switched from BeQuiet to SeaSonic
* Changes necessary for launch of *PSUCalc Pro*, coming soon

PSUCalc Pro will bring the following features:

* Support for up to *4* GPUs + a PhysX card
* Options for 5400, 7200, and 10k/15k RPM HDDs
* Options for ECC Memory
* Options for advanced cooling including server grade fans and water pumps

Planned features for future versions:

* Dual CPU support (for PSUCalc Pro)!
* Narrow down PSU results to only those models available in your region!


----------



## azorien

Sorry for my bad english









im from Azores (portuguese)

Ps: nice joke


----------



## azorien

Same here


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azorien*
> 
> 
> 
> Same here


Fixing that for 1.20


----------



## mcc21

Hey Phaedrus2129.... i used your PSUcal... it says i be fine using a 850w psu with my i5-2500k @ 40% OC and two GTX 590 in SLI stock...

is it going to work?? Everyone is recommending 1000w psu.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Yeah it should be fine at stock. They're 325W cards at most at stock and I doubt the rest of your system will be doing more than 200W unless you've got something crazy you're not mentioning...

When I plug in what you gave me I see 875W.


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Yeah it should be fine at stock. They're 325W cards at most at stock and I doubt the rest of your system will be doing more than 200W unless you've got something crazy you're not mentioning...
> When I plug in what you gave me I see 875W.


yes that the same amount i got 875w.... i got the AX850...so i should be able to handle it?... my cpu is clocked at 4.5ghz at 1.35v (less than 40%)

i only have 1 ssd, 1 dvd rom, 2 case fan


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Dumb question, but are the newer (GTX 6XX) cards really that efficient that a new Ivy Bridge setup with two 680's draws less power than my i7 930 and two 5850's?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Main difference is from a Bloomfield to an Ivy Bridge, the newer CPUs are much more power efficient. Although the TDP is only a little less, the main benefit is that power goes up much more slowly as you overclock than with the first gen i7s.

680 pulls about the same power as a 5850, give or take 20W or so.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> yes that the same amount i got 875w.... i got the AX850...so i should be able to handle it?... my cpu is clocked at 4.5ghz at 1.35v (less than 40%)
> i only have 1 ssd, 1 dvd rom, 2 case fan


My main concern there is only two case fans. That's not NEARLY enough for two 590s! You'll be pulling 600-750W of power which means you'll be dissipating 600-750W of heat! You need more cooling in your case or those 590s are going to be charbroiled in no time! The PSU is fine, your case / fans are what's going to cause you problems.


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> My main concern there is only two case fans. That's not NEARLY enough for two 590s! You'll be pulling 600-750W of power which means you'll be dissipating 600-750W of heat! You need more cooling in your case or those 590s are going to be charbroiled in no time! The PSU is fine, your case / fans are what's going to cause you problems.


haha no worries... this case can be installed with 7 fans... if i were to get another GTX 590... i would buy a fan controller and hook up as many as needed to cool the case =)


----------



## rdfloyd

I ran an updated version of MalwareBytes, and am still getting the updater flagged.



Did they give a timeframe of when it would be white-listed?


----------



## DigitalMonkey

The last update Malware had was suppose to fix it last week, but I guess not.

Any news on fixing the errors, when the programs calculates the results?


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I ran an updated version of MalwareBytes, and am still getting the updater flagged.
> 
> Did they give a timeframe of when it would be white-listed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalMonkey*
> 
> The last update Malware had was suppose to fix it last week, but I guess not.
> Any news on fixing the errors, when the programs calculates the results?


I had uninstalled PSUCalc and reinstall it. Then I scanned the folder with MBAM 1.62.0.1300 with the lastest database - v2012.08.20.07, and it all came back clean. This may be a stupid question, but are you sure that MBAM is fully up-to-date? And no, the program is not on my ignore list.


----------



## DigitalMonkey

Yes, the program is up to date. I made sure that I had the update program scan for any updates.


----------



## FiX

Try uninstalling PSUCalc, manually removing any files left over, and reinstalling again.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

I get a DB Error and a 414 error I believe. Also, how can I factor in fan controllers, water pumps, etc?


----------



## Geran

Any chance of making a version that runs on a Mac?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

It should run in Bootcamp, shouldn't it? We haven't tested that though.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Any idea on those errors? Running Windows 7 64Bit. Also any word on a revision that factors in fans, pumps, lighting, fan controllers, etc, etc, etc?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

We're working on a major update that completely overhauls the networking side. This should resolve all issues with networking errors. However, we can't give an ETA other than: Soon.

More advanced options will be available in PSUCalc Pro, coming shortly after the networking overhaul.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> We're working on a major update that completely overhauls the networking side. This should resolve all issues with networking errors. However, we can't give an ETA other than: Soon.
> 
> More advanced options will be available in PSUCalc Pro, coming shortly after the networking overhaul.


Sounds grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Blindsay

i see the power cap option is only for the 6900 series, shouldnt that be there for the 7900 series as well?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> i see the power cap option is only for the 6900 series, shouldnt that be there for the 7900 series as well?


Nice catch! I'll add it to the to-do list for the next version, should be easy to implement.


----------



## raisethe3

Sorry if this has been reported but what does this mean?

"The remote server returned an error41) Exepectation Failed."

then goes on

"An error occured while manipulating the DB!"

I listed

I put in 4 RAM sticks

4 HDs
1 SSD
1 ODD
5 Case Fans

Turns out 600Watts (only CPU overclocked) pairing it with a GTX 670 in SLI. Kinda suspicious as most said 700-750.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The wattage reading is correct. 670s are not power hungry. The network errors are being fixed in the next version.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> The wattage reading is correct. 670s are not power hungry. The network errors are being fixed in the next version.


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> i see the power cap option is only for the 6900 series, shouldnt that be there for the 7900 series as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch! I'll add it to the to-do list for the next version, should be easy to implement.
Click to expand...

Lol I noticed that and never thought if it. DOH!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The next version will be called PSU Calc 2, due to the extensive re-write of the whole codebase. The entire thing is much more modular, much more bug-resistant, easier to maintain, faster, and generally more reliable than 1.x. It should be ready soon.


----------



## NinjaSushi2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> The next version will be called PSU Calc 2, due to the extensive re-write of the whole codebase. The entire thing is much more modular, much more bug-resistant, easier to maintain, faster, and generally more reliable than 1.x. It should be ready soon.


Sounds BA.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> The next version will be called PSU Calc 2, due to the extensive re-write of the whole codebase. The entire thing is much more modular, much more bug-resistant, easier to maintain, faster, and generally more reliable than 1.x. It should be ready soon.


Excited! You working on this during your downtime at EVGA?


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I no longer work at EVGA.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> I no longer work at EVGA.


Sorry to hear that. I hope at least that your split was amicable? Either way, their loss; you know your stuff and have taught me pretty much everything I know about power supplies.


----------



## sonarctica

From the results:

The remote server returned an error: (417) Expectations Failed.
(resses ok)
An error occured while manipulating the DB!

But anyways, the calculator indicated my pc needs a 625W while i have a coolermaster GX750w but when i plug my fourth hdd in my pc, the motherboard activated a failsafe mode to not "overwork the psu" when the hdd is in use...

So either it's my motherboard which has the limit at 625w for my 750w or the calculator is incorrect.

So i dont know.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> From the results:
> The remote server returned an error: (417) Expectations Failed.
> (resses ok)
> An error occured while manipulating the DB!
> But anyways, the calculator indicated my pc needs a 625W while i have a coolermaster GX750w but when i plug my fourth hdd in my pc, the motherboard activated a failsafe mode to not "overwork the psu" when the hdd is in use...
> So either it's my motherboard which has the limit at 625w for my 750w or the calculator is incorrect.
> So i dont know.


Are you allowing 10-20% (I know it's a rather steep/harsh value) for age / variables in the PSU?
I'd not load an 750w more than 600w personally.

Also, have you done any form of overclocking on your CPU / GPUs?


----------



## sonarctica

I have not had any cucsessfull overclock on the cpu, and the temperature of the gpu's are high enough as it is









And how can i controll how much wattage the psu will allow to spit out?


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I have not had any cucsessfull overclock on the cpu, and the temperature of the gpu's are high enough as it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how can i controll how much wattage the psu will allow to spit out?


Well it's not a matter of that really, it's how much load and stress is going to the PSU.
You might well be running around 650w now with all the components you have connected and with the age / usage / general wear and tear of the PSU might only be outputting 655w now.
Unlikely, but it can happen.


----------



## TwoCables

It's a Cooler Master GX 750 and OklahomaWolf said it's basically just a 600W unit:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=188


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> From the results:
> The remote server returned an error: (417) Expectations Failed.
> (resses ok)
> An error occured while manipulating the DB!
> But anyways, the calculator indicated my pc needs a 625W while i have a coolermaster GX750w but when i plug my fourth hdd in my pc, the motherboard activated a failsafe mode to not "overwork the psu" when the hdd is in use...
> So either it's my motherboard which has the limit at 625w for my 750w or the calculator is incorrect.
> So i dont know.


That protection on the motherboard that probably got trip off has to do with the voltages. While Asus mobo are notorious with this protection tripping off even on an over-adequate, high-end unit, the GX750 is a poor unit that has shown to have poor DC quality output and voltage regulation. You shouldn't be seeing loads higher than 500w in any situation with your sig build in a typical working condition, except for during synthetic loads of Prime95 and Furmark/Kombustor. So a 750w shouldn't have any difficulty as long as it's a quality unit (even a 650w unit would be plenty), but that GX750 is not a quality unit and would replace it.


----------



## sonarctica

Ok, i am planning to going from a bronze 750w to a gold 750w


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Ok, i am planning to going from a bronze 750w to a gold 750w


Don't use the 80+ certification as an deciding factor of purchasing a PSU. It is an aspect in choosing a PSU, but it doesn't determine the unit overall quality. You could have a highly efficient power supply, while it is poor in everything else. There's are also some who lie/cheated the 80+ certification, when a unit that supposed to be a bronze unit was marked up as a gold unit.

Check this thread out for some PSUs that are recommended. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


----------



## FiX

The math has been tweaked a fair bit for the next release (along with math being processed server-side so no client changes are required when we make further tweaks).


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Don't use the 80+ certification as an deciding factor of purchasing a PSU. It is an aspect in choosing a PSU, but it doesn't determine the unit overall quality. You could have a highly efficient power supply, while it is poor in everything else. There's are also some who lie/cheated the 80+ certification, when a unit that supposed to be a bronze unit was marked up as a gold unit.
> Check this thread out for some PSUs that are recommended. http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies


This.

sonarctica, it's like I told you before: the 80+ certification is mostly marketing hype. There are 80+ Gold power supplies that are complete junk and should be avoided at all costs. For example, the 1100W ABS Majesty:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/01/22/abs_majesty_mj1100m_1100w_power_supply_review/9 (the "conclusion" page)

If you go by the 80+ certification, then you may as well go by other trivial things such as the PSU's color, or even the fancy name given to the PSU. The only thing that matters is what's inside the outer casing of the power supply. The rest is just fluff (except, maybe, for whether or not it's a modular PSU).

Now, please don't get me wrong: I'm not saying that the efficiency of a PSU is absolutely unimportant because it can be very important, especially if you're the one paying your electricity bill and you need to do absolutely everything you can to lower it - even if it means lowering it by just a very tiny amount. For a situation like that, you'd try to focus your shopping on the most efficient power supplies. Here's why:

Let's pretend that your system pulls exactly 500W from a power supply while playing Crysis 2 (stay with me here, even if you don't play Crysis 2 - I'm just making an example). Here is how much power would have to be pulled from the wall outlet at the varying efficiencies below in order to deliver 500W to your system:


80% - Exactly 625W
85% - 588 - 589W
90% - 555-556W

(*Note:* This has nothing to do with a PSU's capacity. An 80+ efficient 550W power supply will pull 625W from a wall outlet in order to deliver 500W to your system)

So as you can see, the 80+ certification is not as important as the industry is making it seem (it's marketing hype). Not only that, but a PSU's quality can not be determined by its 80+ efficiency certification (as seen from the quick example of the 1100W ABS Majesty). Unfortunately, the only way to determine a PSU's quality is by asking around and by looking at professional review sites who know how to review and test a power supply. So, you'd also have to ask around to learn which review sites are good and which aren't.


----------



## aweir

This software has not been digitally signed.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> This software has not been digitally signed.


This software was originally coded as a prototype on a Saturday morning. It's still got a lot of work to do on it, but we're trying to get a lot of it flattened out for the next release.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> This software was originally coded as a prototype on a Saturday morning. It's still got a lot of work to do on it, but we're trying to get a lot of it flattened out for the next release.


On a Saturday morning? Wow. That's some serious dedication. I would have been watching Saturday morning cartoons instead!


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> On a Saturday morning? Wow. That's some serious dedication. I would have been watching Saturday morning cartoons instead!


I actually remember writing it out of boredom


----------



## FiX

Well, the 1.50 update has been released, now I need to get Phaedrus to update this thread


----------



## raisethe3

Fix! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Samurai707

1.5 is like a new beast, Wonderful job on the application!


----------



## StayFrosty

Thanks for this!


----------



## miki117

Just a noob passing by with one question..

How accurate is this?







I really need to know because im planning on buying the Antec VP450, tried this program and shows 435W recommended, but not sure if it is enough for my system, having a bulldozer and GTX285..


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miki117*
> 
> Just a noob passing by with one question..
> How accurate is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to know because im planning on buying the Antec VP450, tried this program and shows 435W recommended, but not sure if it is enough for my system, having a bulldozer and GTX285..


435W seems very accurate to me:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_285_review_|_test,5.html

With one GTX 285 under full load, their system caused their power supply to pull 410W from the wall outlet. The CPU was idling, so let's add 100W for the CPU. This would make the PSU pull 510W from the wall outlet. If the PSU is 85% efficient while pulling 510W from the wall, then that would mean the system is pulling 433W from the PSU. If it's 80% efficient while pulling 510W from the wall, then that means 408W is being pulled from the PSU.

This is concerning a simultaneous full load between the GTX 285 and the CPU which I think doesn't happen very often (if ever).


----------



## miki117

Thanks a lot cables! That really cleared my head up! Cheers!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miki117*
> 
> Thanks a lot cables! That really cleared my head up! Cheers!


You're welcome.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Am I the only one having trouble accessing the website atm? Wanted to dl the last version on this comp but for some reason, I just get a timeout error whenever I try reaching the website


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Sorry for the inconvenience, folks.

We had a major error on the server, James runs a VM hosting company with a friend. They were doing maintenance and accidentally overwrote the PSUCalc server. It's ok though, we have backups, it'll just take a little bit to rebuild the server from them. We're going to take the opportunity to improve our backup system as well.


----------



## phileps

can someone send me the installer please?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phileps*
> 
> can someone send me the installer please?


That's not going to get you anywhere as the site has to be online for the app to work.


----------



## phileps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> That's not going to get you anywhere as the site has to be online for the app to work.


sorry didnt know that thanks anyway


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phileps*
> 
> can someone send me the installer please?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not going to get you anywhere as the site has to be online for the app to work.
Click to expand...

Got any idea as to when it'll be online again FiX?


----------



## TwoCables

I'd like to see a version that is completely self-contained (one that doesn't require internet access in order to function).


----------



## Phaedrus2129

We do it with the data online so that we can update the database remotely without having to push out updates every time there's a new CPU or GPU release. It's much more manageable, and we have something like 4 nines of uptime (ie, we've been online 99.99% of the time in the last year). This is our first major outage.


----------



## Samurai707

I think it wasn't aimed at the servers being down but just so that if we're offline or on the go the calc can still be used. (like an offline mode of some sorts, you know?)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I think it wasn't aimed at the servers being down but just so that if we're offline or on the go the calc can still be used. (like an offline mode of some sorts, you know?)


You're right, that's exactly what I was getting at.

I would've said so a little while ago, but something unexpected happened that needed my attention.


----------



## Yamazaki

There's some bugs with the gpulist "other" category returning an "Unknown GPU" error, and the programs throwing exceptions randomly when navigating the GPU lists.


----------



## FiX

Yeah there's a server-side issue that keeps causing exceptions in the socket handler.. Need to figure that one out.


----------



## Yamazaki

edit: nvm you'll figure it out with the next update.


----------



## Tisca

I'm getting "has stopped working" error message when I launch. Anyone else? I uninstalled old version and installed newest via site.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> I'm getting "has stopped working" error message when I launch. Anyone else? I uninstalled old version and installed newest via site.


On app launch? Or when? I'm currently tracking down bugs that occur while the app is running, but we haven't heard of any ones while the app is launching.


----------



## DigitalMonkey

Im trying out the 1.50 version of the PSU calc. I would like to know why is there a cap on how many fans we can place in to be calculated? The max on the psu calc is only 20.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalMonkey*
> 
> Im trying out the 1.50 version of the PSU calc. I would like to know why is there a cap on how many fans we can place in to be calculated? The max on the psu calc is only 20.


Have to ask Phaedrus that one, he made the decisions


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> On app launch? Or when? I'm currently tracking down bugs that occur while the app is running, but we haven't heard of any ones while the app is launching.


I have the same issue. I'm on Windows 7 x64.

The application crashes at this point:



Please let me know if you need more details.


----------



## TwoCables

It's working for me, so this could be a remote issue such as a server or remote router being down somewhere.


----------



## noob360

Great work. One question though (since PSU is not my department): when it says "Total: xxx", does it means total wattage of a PSU or the power on the +12v rail? For example a PSU is rated at 500W and it has 444W-456W (37-38A) power for the +12v.. Thanks.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noob360*
> 
> Great work. One question though (since PSU is not my department): when it says "Total: xxx", does it means total wattage of a PSU or the power on the +12v rail? For example a PSU is rated at 500W and it has 444W-456W (37-38A) power for the +12v.. Thanks.


It is the total recommended power, not just +12V.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> On app launch? Or when? I'm currently tracking down bugs that occur while the app is running, but we haven't heard of any ones while the app is launching.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanshin*
> 
> I have the same issue. I'm on Windows 7 x64.
> The application crashes at this point:
> 
> Please let me know if you need more details.


^ This is exactly what happens


----------



## FiX

Those that are having launch issues, give this build a try please.


----------



## Hanshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Those that are having launch issues, give this build a try please.


I just came back home and I gave it a try.

I have an error during the initialization of the app but it works!



(Sorry for the french language on the screenshot, the error would be " Caught exception : System.FormatException: Input string was not in a correct format" in English, I guess).

By the way, I'm very (pleasantly) surprised by the results (it recommends me a 900w PSU in the worst case), which are very different than others PSU simulators.

Thank you!


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Those that are having launch issues, give this build a try please.


Also get an error message but it works. Thx!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Works fine on my win 7 64 bit OS! Thanks!

EDIT: I used the installer by going to the main site then clicking on download


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> The connection has timed out.
> 
> The server at psucalc.net is taking too long to respond.


----------



## Ragsters

I love this app







Thanks guys!


----------



## spikexp

No linux version...


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> No linux version...


There are no versions at all.

The website is offline.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> No linux version...


Never mind, it doesn't even work on Windows...


----------



## Phaedrus2129

? We had an outage a few days ago but I thought we fixed it. Let me check with FiX.

Edit: It's working for me.


----------



## spikexp

Both download link in the first post don't seem to work, but the website and the link on it seem to work.

I have the same error as http://www.overclock.net/t/1140534/psu-calc-final-release/530#post_18637006


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> There are no versions at all.
> The website is offline.


What are you on about? The servers been up for about a week now with no issues...
It was down for a few days when we had both the drives in our RAID1 array go bad, at the same time


----------



## Phaedrus2129

The download URL changed. Fixed the post here.


----------



## A Bad Day

Just a quick question, what is the GPU Power Cap?


----------



## Gomi

Any idea when the PRO version is out ?

I solved my own PSU / QUAD SLI problem by messaging the great "All-knowing Entity" ( Phaedrus2129 ) - But have a few friends doing big rigs themselves, would love to point them towards this program.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Any idea when the PRO version is out ?
> I solved my own PSU / QUAD SLI problem by messaging the great "All-knowing Entity" ( Phaedrus2129 ) - But have a few friends doing big rigs themselves, would love to point them towards this program.


Well... I need to re-write it


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> What are you on about? The servers been up for about a week now with no issues...
> It was down for a few days when we had both the drives in our RAID1 array go bad, at the same time


AT the time I wrote that comment, the website was completely offline.

There were no mirrors and no messages on what was going on.

Essentially, the program no longer existed.

Here is an easy to fix thought.

Have the additional forms (Help.. etc.) pop up as CenterParent to the main form, that way they pop-up over the program and not off in the distance.

Very easy, and can be simply added into the next update.









Also you should add the GTX 660 to the GPU list. (The non-Ti version).

Here is a download mirror you can use for v1.5 (in case anything goes wrong with the website again):
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j4aesrp30u9zx51/PSUCalc_Setup_v1.5.exe


----------



## RxKx271

Great Job on the Calc!


----------



## Rains

fantastic calculator, thanks!


----------



## mr one

Wow really good one







i found that to my new system 325 w needed, does it really make a good numbers?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Wow really good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found that to my new system 325 w needed, does it really make a good numbers?


This sounds about right because your video card is just the GT 430.

This calculator is usually right on, unlike most calculators out there.


----------



## kzone75

Stops responding everytime I try to launch the program..


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> This sounds about right because your video card is just the GT 430.
> 
> This calculator is usually right on, unlike most calculators out there.


Oh forgot to delete that rig from my signature, i was calculating a new system im gonna have soon







first one eated something like 500 w i think.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Stops responding everytime I try to launch the program..


Tried running as Administrator?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Oh forgot to delete that rig from my signature, i was calculating a new system im gonna have soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first one eated something like 500 w i think.


What are all of the things you'll be powering in this new system?


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Tried running as Administrator?


Doesn't work.

I tried on 3 different computer with windows 7 64 bits, and I get the same result on all of them.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What are all of the things you'll be powering in this new system?


Number of fans may vary, if i get some water cooling gear then it could rise to 6 fans, i thought that 500w would be enough for all the things


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Doesn't work.
> I tried on 3 different computer with windows 7 64 bits, and I get the same result on all of them.


You do have at least .Net Framework 3.0 installed, right?


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> You do have at least .Net Framework 3.0 installed, right?


4.0 installed.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Number of fans may vary, if i get some water cooling gear then it could rise to 6 fans, i thought that 500w would be enough for all the things


The main things to consider are the CPU and the GPU. The HD 7770 has an extremely low power draw, even under full load. So, that's why it's coming up with 325W (and it's accurate too).


----------



## feteru

Just got around to downloading this, as I haven't had a Windows computer before this rig, and this is absolutely incredible. Calculated me at 400 watts, which is about what I thought (running Silverstone SFX 450W). Just wanted to say thanks for putting in so much work to something for the community.


----------



## p3gaz_001

downloaded the version linked on the first post, tried to update and got this :



what's up?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> downloaded the version linked on the first post, tried to update and got this :
> 
> 
> 
> what's up?


Try uninstalling and re-installing with the latest installer.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Where is the latest installer?


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> Where is the latest installer?


Here: http://psucalc.net/download.php


----------



## p3gaz_001

it look like is the same installer i get from the first page/post and as it, it gives me back the same identical error.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> it look like is the same installer i get from the first page/post and as it, it gives me back the same identical error.


The latest installer should have the latest version of PSUCalc packed.
Try this one: http://psucalc.net/psuCalc/psuCalc_release.rar


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> The latest installer should have the latest version of PSUCalc packed.
> Try this one: http://psucalc.net/psuCalc/psuCalc_release.rar


no joy, at all


----------



## FiX

Can you click No and tell me what version it says please?


----------



## p3gaz_001

as shown in previous screens seems like i'm having the latest version so, why while i start the program it still asking me to upgrade to 1.50 version?


----------



## nicodemus

is this still being maintained? i'm on 1.5 but i don't see any Trinity or Piledriver chips.

thanks!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodemus*
> 
> is this still being maintained? i'm on 1.5 but i don't see any Trinity or Piledriver chips.
> 
> thanks!


Not much support and it says *final* release...

I am hopeful though!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Not much support and it says *final* release...
> 
> I am hopeful though!


That's because it was in Beta before.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Not much support and it says *final* release...
> 
> I am hopeful though!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it was in Beta before.
Click to expand...

I thought you go from Beta release to Stable release.

Naming it Final release makes it seem as though it is the last one to be made.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I thought you go from Beta release to Stable release.
> 
> Naming it Final release makes it seem as though it is the last one to be made.


Phaedrus and I are working on a large overhaul.


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Phaedrus and I are working on a large overhaul.


cool, thanks. do you have a rough ETA in mind?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiX*
> 
> Phaedrus and I are working on a large overhaul.


Glad to hear this, this is a very handy program!


----------



## Tarnix

Downloaded it, Piledriver CPUs are listed under "Bulldozer" 8000, as far as I can tell.


----------



## FiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Downloaded it, Piledriver CPUs are listed under "Bulldozer" 8000, as far as I can tell.


Technically, there's no Piledriver CPUs listed at the moment. Bulldozer should work fine.


----------



## Tarnix

Ah, right. my brain got confused by the way they brand stuff.

Curious to see the results of the overhaul whenever it gets ready! These tools are handy!


----------



## Chunin

Crashes for me with:

Stopped working

Problem Signatrure:
Problem Event Name: CLR20r3
Problem Signatrure: 01: psucalc.exe
Problem Signatrure: 02: 1.5.0.0
Problem Signatrure: 03: 508b7e40
Problem Signatrure: 04: mscorlib
Problem Signatrure: 05: 2.0.0.0
Problem Signatrure: 06: 503f01b1
Problem Signatrure: 07: c43
Problem Signatrure: 08: 59
Problem Signatrure: 09: System.FormatException


----------



## Zagash

"Has stopped working" here also when loading bar reaches 40% after start. Update.exe is also stopping working all the time.

Win7 x64
AMD A10 5800K (integrated gpu)
ASRock FM2A85X


----------



## subsven

Quick question for the experts here. Didn't want to start a new thread and I'm on my work computer so I can't install any software.

Anyway, I used the web pased PSU calculator and I'm not sure of the results. If somebody could run this app with my specs I would greatly appreciated it.

Really I just want to know what my power usage is like and if my 850w Thermaltake PSU can handle it. I just put a new rig together using the old PSU and then later decided to go SLI and watercool, so I'm trying to determine if this PSU is right for what I am now running. The PSU is about 2-2.5 years old and I have never had the slightest issue with it.

My rig:

i7 3770k @ 4.75 Ghz vCore ~1.32 (Turbo boost enabled)
2x EVGA GTX 670 FTW, both running at about 114% power and 1255 Mhz with no issues.
1x WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM Sata 6 2 TB
1x Seagate 7200 RPM 3 TB
1x Samsung 830 64GB SSD
1x Corsair Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Burner
1x Swiftech MCP35x2 pump (two pumps in a single unit)
2x Corsair 200mm Fans
4x Noctua 120mm Fans
2x Antec Blue LED 120mm Fans
2x 16" Blacklight Cathodes

The web based PSU calculator was telling me about 650 watts of usage, but that seemed a little low to me.

Any information is appreciated.


----------



## mikeaj

A 650W PSU sounds about right for that, not on the low side, with full load a bit below that and typical draw much lower than that.

It depends a lot on which 850W Thermaltake you have.


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> A 650W PSU sounds about right for that, not on the low side, with full load a bit below that and typical draw much lower than that.
> 
> It depends a lot on which 850W Thermaltake you have.


This could help finding if its a crappy one
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page680.htm


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subsven*
> 
> Quick question for the experts here. Didn't want to start a new thread and I'm on my work computer so I can't install any software.
> 
> Anyway, I used the web pased PSU calculator and I'm not sure of the results. If somebody could run this app with my specs I would greatly appreciated it.
> 
> Really I just want to know what my power usage is like and if my 850w Thermaltake PSU can handle it. I just put a new rig together using the old PSU and then later decided to go SLI and watercool, so I'm trying to determine if this PSU is right for what I am now running. The PSU is about 2-2.5 years old and I have never had the slightest issue with it.
> 
> My rig:
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.75 Ghz vCore ~1.32 (Turbo boost enabled)
> 2x EVGA GTX 670 FTW, both running at about 114% power and 1255 Mhz with no issues.
> 1x WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM Sata 6 2 TB
> 1x Seagate 7200 RPM 3 TB
> 1x Samsung 830 64GB SSD
> 1x Corsair Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Burner
> 1x Swiftech MCP35x2 pump (two pumps in a single unit)
> 2x Corsair 200mm Fans
> 4x Noctua 120mm Fans
> 2x Antec Blue LED 120mm Fans
> 2x 16" Blacklight Cathodes
> 
> The web based PSU calculator was telling me about 650 watts of usage, but that seemed a little low to me.
> 
> Any information is appreciated.


You could power this with a quality-made 550W PSU without any issues.


----------



## newbrevolution

I have a quick question regarding what minimum wattage PSU I need for a system with the following components (see below). I have used the PSU Calc but it does not have AMD HD7470 so I used 7750 which came up with more than what I have for a PSU (recommended a 375 watt). I am curious as to what others may think the minimum for these specs would be.

Thank you


i7 3770
2x Radeon HD7470
1 HDD 7200rpm
2 4gb sticks RAM
1 case fan
1 optical drive DVD RW


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I have a quick question regarding what minimum wattage PSU I need for a system with the following components (see below). I have used the PSU Calc but it does not have AMD HD7470 so I used 7750 which came up with more than what I have for a PSU (recommended a 375 watt). I am curious as to what others may think the minimum for these specs would be.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> i7 3770
> 2x Radeon HD7470
> 1 HDD 7200rpm
> 2 4gb sticks RAM
> 1 case fan
> 1 optical drive DVD RW


HD7470 = 27W (x2) = 54W
i7 3770 = 77W

The rest is trivial.

So total: 131W

If you overclock lets add 50% = 200W.

Add 50W for headroom.

So I would say you could run your rig _overclocked_ on any *good* PSU 250W+.

Here is a well made Seasonic 300W for $43 shipped.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> HD7470 = 27W (x2) = 54W
> i7 3770 = 77W
> 
> The rest is trivial.
> 
> So total: 131W
> 
> If you overclock lets add 50% = 200W.
> 
> Add 50W for headroom.
> 
> So I would say you could run your rig _overclocked_ on any *good* PSU 250W+.
> 
> Here is a well made Seasonic 300W for $43 shipped.


Perfect, Thank you much. Not overclocking whatsoever as it is for work. This model of PC we are currently purchasing come with one of the 7470's but a co-worker wanted three monitors so I put in a second GPU I had. The stock PSU in these PC's are 250w.

+Rep


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Perfect, Thank you much. Not overclocking whatsoever as it is for work. This model of PC we are currently purchasing come with one of the 7470's but a co-worker wanted three monitors so I put in a second GPU I had. The stock PSU in these PC's are 250w.
> 
> +Rep


Can you find out what the +12V capacity is of the stock 250W PSU?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Can you find out what the +12V capacity is of the stock 250W PSU?


Sure I have one of them right here...17.8A


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Sure I have one of them right here...17.8A


That's an odd number, but still: that would be 213.6W. So, I guess it's enough (except, I wouldn't trust a stock PSU with anything).

Just to be sure though, is it one +12V rail at 17.8A?


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> That's an odd number, but still: that would be 213.6W. So, I guess it's enough (except, I wouldn't trust a stock PSU with anything).
> 
> Just to be sure though, is it one +12V rail at 17.8A?


The PSU model number is HU250AD-00 (unsure who original made it, Dell rebranded it), but yes it is a single rail.


----------



## TwoCables

Well, ok. If this label is telling the truth, then its +12V capacity is 213.6W.

Regarding finding out more about it based on the model number, I have to leave that up to the experts.


----------



## Friction

Nice little app, but the installer doesn't add a shortcut to the start menu on Windows 8.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Any reason why you have this as an installer and not a portable EXE?


----------



## christoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> The PSU model number is HU250AD-00 (unsure who original made it, Dell rebranded it), but yes it is a single rail.


I know this is a relatively old post, but after a bit of googling it seems to be a rebranded Huntkey HK350-71P. Couldn't find much else about it but apparently efficiency is ~65% at full load, judging by the rail distribution it's also a pretty old design (though it seems like Huntkey and/or Dell adjusted it from a 350 to 250w unit, given the model number of the OEM unit).

For basic office work it _should_ be ok, but you may want to be careful when running software that puts a lot of load on the components. With a low-end unit like that voltage regulation and ripple suppression would probably be extremely poor, so it may even have a notable effect on the other components. I'd personally look into replacing it, especially if you have important data and stuff stored there.


----------



## lagittaja

Been a loooooong time since I tried this app and it just crashed when I launch it. FIgured I'd give it another go just for the heck of it and it just crashed.
Tried different installers and the .rar version and restarting and yada yada yada. I sure have .NET up to date and have been trying running as administrator and different compatibility modes. Just doesn't work. What a great program


----------



## Mattbag

Told me that i can add another 7970 overclocked and be fine with just my tx750 v2







!!!!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I think I'm going to re-write PSUCalc entirely. I've had a lot of trouble coordinating with FiX, and there have been a lot of other things going on as well. I think for the next version I'm going to start from scratch and maintain the code and server myself. After my move though; too much to do in the meantime.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Been a loooooong time since I tried this app and it just crashed when I launch it. FIgured I'd give it another go just for the heck of it and it just crashed.
> Tried different installers and the .rar version and restarting and yada yada yada. I sure have .NET up to date and have been trying running as administrator and different compatibility modes. Just doesn't work. What a great program


At least you got it to work before, it never worked for me. I always get CLR20r3 in psucalc.exe with System.FormatException error and when i run the updater i get APPCRASH in Updater.exe with KERNELBASE.dll...


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> I think I'm going to re-write PSUCalc entirely. I've had a lot of trouble coordinating with FiX, and there have been a lot of other things going on as well. I think for the next version I'm going to start from scratch and maintain the code and server myself. After my move though; too much to do in the meantime.


Just take your time, this isn't required. Although, I must say we're grateful that you are able to do this since it helps the majority of us here on OCN. Not many people have the depth knowledge on calculating power nor info about PSU like you guys do.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> I think I'm going to re-write PSUCalc entirely. I've had a lot of trouble coordinating with FiX, and there have been a lot of other things going on as well. I think for the next version I'm going to start from scratch and maintain the code and server myself. After my move though; too much to do in the meantime.


Could you get rid of the installer? I don't see the point of it for such a tiny run-once program.

Also it crashes on my PC using Windows 8.


----------



## Caz

Any updates? Wondering upon the 7XX series and 8XXX series. If I were you I would keep it simple if you are going to redesign it. Keep it SIMPLE!

Also, something to keep in mind is if using Delta fans, or if you can add any functionality there.


----------



## Walinen

Said program stopped working when downloaded, tried use updater too but same thing


----------



## Deders

Just entered my specs. Said I should go for 400W, adding the details on the last page didn't changed the figure. Am wondering why the over-volting was disabled for my gpu.

would be handy to have a few more cpu overclocking options. I tested my sig machine today and found it pulls 417w from the wall with furmark and Prime64 which works out at 384W from the PSU at 92% efficiency. Bit too close to 400W for my liking.


----------



## Jumper42

Like your slick PSU calculator, but it's interesting how many others are out there, and the range of answers they give. My target system projects me running a 2nd HD 7950 on my Bloomfield 920(C) OC'd to 3.6. Your calculator has me doing this easily with my Seasonic 750 (as does Thermaltake and MSI), while Newegg, ASUS, Corsair and NZXT all direct me to step up to PSUs in the 850-1100 watt range...go figure.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper42*
> 
> Like your slick PSU calculator, but it's interesting how many others are out there, and the range of answers they give. My target system projects me running a 2nd HD 7950 on my Bloomfield 920(C) OC'd to 3.6. Your calculator has me doing this easily with my Seasonic 750 (as does Thermaltake and MSI), while Newegg, ASUS, Corsair and NZXT all direct me to step up to PSUs in the 850-1100 watt range...go figure.


It's all about the money.

The two best PSU calculators on the internet are this one ("PSU Calc"), and eXtreme Outer Vision's PSU calculator which is also being used by Thermaltake, Antec and probably MSI.

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

However, these web calculators must be used correctly.

Anyway, having two 7950s with an i7-920 at 3.6 GHz would only require a good 550w PSU, but a good 650W PSU would be better because then it would be easier to find one that has four PCI-E connectors. A good 750w PSU is unnecessary overkill unless you plan on heavily overclocking the 7950s.


----------



## error0909

nice. definately need this!


----------



## overclockerjames

thank you for this it is amazing.

Saved me $100 because I now know my Emermax Liberty 620w will run a 1055t and two 5870 in crossfire

It's NVIDIA SLI CERTIFIED so I figured it would be fine but it's nice to know for sure.


----------



## TwoCables

Those certifications are just marketing hype. They don't mean anything.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Those certifications are just marketing hype. They don't mean anything.


that sucks, at least they could do is a little testing, but it seems all they have to do is pay Nvidia $$$$ to make the claim they're certified.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> that sucks, at least they could do is a little testing, but it seems all they have to do is pay Nvidia $$$$ to make the claim they're certified.


They probably do, but I've never seen a good quality-made PSU that has enough power and connectors *without* an SLI or Crossfire certification being unable to handle SLI or Crossfire. So, the certifications don't mean that non-certified PSUs can't handle SLI or Crossfire. What matters is the output capacity. The number of connectors matters too, but there are Molex to PCI-E adapters. So, just because a PSU doesn't have an SLI or a Crossfire certification, it doesn't mean that it's inferior or anything.


----------



## SgtMunky

This has been very useful, thanks!

If anyone can recommend a psu though, this calc gives me a system total of 600w. Thats the sig rig, including 5 case fans, one additional hard drive, and two 6950's ( I want a 290 or 780, but haven't done the research so I'm hopefully giving myself too much room for error!)

Shall I grab a 850w and be done with, in case I xfire/sli the 780 or 290? Also, looks like Corsair PSU's aren't loved because of their OEMS, can anyone recommend a good PSU for the money?


----------



## RedWabbit

sorry but Im not reading 63 pages. I got this error

************* Exception Text **************
System.Exception: The Physics list box should not get a GPULevel of this: 3
at g.a(Object A_0, EventArgs A_1)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

basically when pressing the back button for the physics option it lets you press it more than you can.

also missing 700 series graphics cards.

other than that looks good works pretty well


----------



## wigger

Looks like an awesome tool, but it seems like your site is down.
Anyhow, is this tool able to calculate multi-cpu systems?


----------



## roguetrip

Using that Outervision I dropped alot of wattage with new build

Old build
AMD Phenom II x4 960T @ 4.2GHz, 4x4GB DDR3, GTX570, lots of fans/drives/usb said *690W* recommended

New build
Intel i7 4770k stock, 4x4GB DDR3, GTX760, "...." *491W* recommended.

Guess my 850w is a bit of overkill now. I did run GTX760 in SLI for a minute but returned one of them.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roguetrip*
> 
> Using that Outervision I dropped alot of wattage with new build
> 
> Old build
> AMD Phenom II x4 960T @ 4.2GHz, 4x4GB DDR3, GTX570, lots of fans/drives/usb said *690W* recommended
> 
> New build
> Intel i7 4770k stock, 4x4GB DDR3, GTX760, "...." *491W* recommended.
> 
> Guess my 850w is a bit of overkill now. I did run GTX760 in SLI for a minute but returned one of them.


690W? For that with *ONE GTX 570?* That's WAY more than the actual. Please use their calculator again, but this time, click the calculator's built-in Print button and post a .PNG-formatted screenshot of what you get. I want to show you why it's so bloated.

491W is also bloated, but not so much. Still, do this one again and post a .PNG-formatted screenshot of that printer-friendly page.

Also, don't include your mouse and keyboard because this calculator already includes them. Also, don't include USB devices that don't draw power. After all, this is to estimate how much power is being pulled out of the PSU.


----------



## MrFart

I can't open the website


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> I can't open the website


I can't either.

Are you looking to do a calculation right now? If so, then I can help.


----------



## DOS Chuck

I'd like the app but, I too, am having problems accessing the site.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, the site seems to be down, as discussed.

I can be your calculator in the meantime.


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I can't either.
> 
> Are you looking to do a calculation right now? If so, then I can help.


Yes please








I currently own a GTX 660 none Ti, I'm wondering if I add another one for a 2 way SLI config, will the Corsair CX600 V2 (latest revision, 46 amps on the 12V rail) handle them fine ?
Rest of the specs: i5 4670k (gonna oc it to 4.0 or 4.2 Ghz not any further), 8GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz RAM, WD Black 1TB HDD, possibly an SSD in the future (will be an 840 EVO) and the ASUS Gryphon Z87 motherboard + 6 cooling fans including the CPU cooler one.

I saw on some website the max power consumption of a similar system is about 220 watts on load, so 360 watts for dual 660s ?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Yes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own a GTX 660 none Ti, I'm wondering if I add another one for a 2 way SLI config, will the Corsair CX600 V2 (latest revision, 46 amps on the 12V rail) handle them fine ?
> Rest of the specs: i5 4670k (gonna oc it to 4.0 or 4.2 Ghz not any further), 8GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz RAM, WD Black 1TB HDD, possibly an SSD in the future (will be an 840 EVO) and the ASUS Gryphon Z87 motherboard + 6 cooling fans including the CPU cooler one.
> 
> I saw on some website the max power consumption of a similar system is about 220 watts on load, so 360 watts for dual 660s ?


Oh yeah, you have overkill.  Your power consumption while gaming won't go any higher than 350-375W.


----------



## MrFart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Oh yeah, you have overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your power consumption while gaming won't go any higher than 350-375W.


Thank you kind sir ^__^


----------



## LevinS89

Could I post my question to you as well TwoCables?

I wanted to upgrade my rig a little by getting an R9 280X Sapphire Vapor-X to work in crossfire with my HD7970Ghz Vapor-X.

But first things first, specs:

ASUS Rampage IV Formula
i7 3820 @4.5ghz (Dark Rock Pro 2 on there) @ 1.25v
HD7970 @ 1150 / 1600 @1.25v
Corsair Vengeance LP (1600)@1666 4x 4GB
NB SilentFan XL1R 120mm x2 (case)
SSD 180GB ForceGT
HDD 2TB Seagate (7200)
be-quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730W

I mildly OC'd some parts as you can tell, and its running stable for over 2 months now.

What happens if I install the R9 280X Vapor-X ( not the tri ) and clock it at the same speed as my HD7970? So in the end both run at a stable 1150 / 1600 ( if temps allow it obviously ).

I have used various different calculators across the web, including the one from be quiet, which tells me i need at least 850W. Is it just money making? Trying to sell you more than you need?

Thanks for your help, really appreciate it!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> Could I post my question to you as well TwoCables?
> 
> I wanted to upgrade my rig a little by getting an R9 280X Sapphire Vapor-X to work in crossfire with my HD7970Ghz Vapor-X.
> 
> But first things first, specs:
> 
> ASUS Rampage IV Formula
> i7 3820 @4.5ghz (Dark Rock Pro 2 on there) @ 1.25v
> HD7970 @ 1150 / 1600 @1.25v
> Corsair Vengeance LP (1600)@1666 4x 4GB
> NB SilentFan XL1R 120mm x2 (case)
> SSD 180GB ForceGT
> HDD 2TB Seagate (7200)
> be-quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730W
> 
> I mildly OC'd some parts as you can tell, and its running stable for over 2 months now.
> 
> What happens if I install the R9 280X Vapor-X ( not the tri ) and clock it at the same speed as my HD7970? So in the end both run at a stable 1150 / 1600 ( if temps allow it obviously ).
> 
> I have used various different calculators across the web, including the one from be quiet, which tells me i need at least 850W. Is it just money making? Trying to sell you more than you need?
> 
> Thanks for your help, really appreciate it!


You need a good 700-750 watts PSU which your 730 watts is not


----------



## LevinS89

Why wouldnt it suffice if its a 730w psu? Any psu you could recommend?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> Why wouldnt it suffice if its a 730w psu? Any psu you could recommend?


Where are you from?
What can you find?
How much can you spend?


----------



## LevinS89

Germany, virtually everything and i was aiming at spending around 150, but that depends on whether i can get the r9 280x used for around 180ish euros... all in all i was looking to spend around 350 - MAX 400 euros for this upgrade.

Did hear good things about seasonic though..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> Germany, virtually everything and i was aiming at spending around 150, but that depends on whether i can get the r9 280x used for around 180ish euros... all in all i was looking to spend around 350 - MAX 400 euros for this upgrade.
> 
> Did hear good things about seasonic though..


Caseking.de has the Super Flower Leadex Gold 750 watts for 120 euros
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Super-Flower-Leadex-80Plus-Gold-Netzteil-750-Watt::25381.html

Price may not be the same everywhere but the Leadex or the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts (which is a Leadex rebrand) is your best bet

Or you could go with the Cooler Master V700 if that one is cheaper


----------



## LevinS89

Thanks for the help mate! Should it be multirail for more security? And is seasonic overpriced?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> Thanks for the help mate! Should it be multirail for more security? And is seasonic overpriced?


The Cooler Master V700 IS a Seasonic but the Leadex is better value.
Here you should read this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1482157/700-750-watts-comparison-thread#post_22109815


----------



## LevinS89

I will thank you! Just saw that the 850w version of the leadex you sent me is only a few euros more... would you say i should get the 850 instead? Be on the "safe" side? Also i read in a sticky here that above 800 w one should go for multirail.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> I will thank you! Just saw that the 850w version of the leadex you sent me is only a few euros more... would you say i should get the 850 instead? Be on the "safe" side? Also i read in a sticky here that above 800 w one should go for multirail.


You dont need 850 watts not unless you are going to be overvolting your video cards
Here is another thread you should read
http://www.overclock.net/t/761202/single-rail-vs-multi-rail-explained


----------



## LevinS89

That's the sticky I've read!
Quote:


> However, with high wattage units, >45A on the +12V (650W and higher) picking a multi-rail unit will provide you with an extra layer of protection.


Unfortunately I couldn't find the Super Flower with multirail, they all seem to be singlerail. Which doesn't really matter, as the thread you linked discusses, but it would be nice to have a little bit of increased safety nonetheless.

But as you might know, I am a complete "noob" when it comes to hardware, even though I've been building my own systems since 2004, but I keep getting in and out on knowledge.. I only really read up when I am planning to upgrade or exchange hehe. Hence, I apologize for the noobish questions and appreciate your time and effort to help me out, I hope you don't misunderstand my "nagging"!

Edit: I would also love to know if it makes a huge difference choosing the 80plus, 80plus Gold, or 80plus Platinum, etc. I am reading through some forums as I am writing this however.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> That's the sticky I've read!
> Unfortunately I couldn't find the Super Flower with multirail, they all seem to be singlerail. Which doesn't really matter, as the thread you linked discusses, but it would be nice to have a little bit of increased safety nonetheless.
> 
> But as you might know, I am a complete "noob" when it comes to hardware, even though I've been building my own systems since 2004, but I keep getting in and out on knowledge.. I only really read up when I am planning to upgrade or exchange hehe. Hence, I apologize for the noobish questions and appreciate your time and effort to help me out, I hope you don't misunderstand my "nagging"!
> 
> Edit: I would also love to know if it makes a huge difference choosing the 80plus, 80plus Gold, or 80plus Platinum, etc. I am reading through some forums as I am writing this however.


Single rail PSU´s are not bad or junk and there are drawback with multi rail as well so picking a single rail is not a bad option.
80 plus is an efficiency rating system it has nothing to do with build quality ripple suppression or voltage regulation


----------



## LevinS89

Ok so its either the EVGA Supernova 750W http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-800-Watt/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Netzteil-80Plus-Gold-modular-750-Watt::22621.html or the one you linked earlier.

Now, I do trust your judgement but I would still love to do some calculations myself, regarding the watts. Could you recommend a different, reliable watt calculator other than this one? ( Shame I can't access this one )


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> Ok so its either the EVGA Supernova 750W http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-800-Watt/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Netzteil-80Plus-Gold-modular-750-Watt::22621.html or the one you linked earlier.
> 
> Now, I do trust your judgement but I would still love to do some calculations myself, regarding the watts. Could you recommend a different, reliable watt calculator other than this one? ( Shame I can't access this one )


I said the EVGA SuperNova G2 not the POS NEX750G


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFart*
> 
> Thank you kind sir ^__^


You're very welcome, MrFart (I love that name lol).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> Could I post my question to you as well TwoCables?


Absolutely! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> I wanted to upgrade my rig a little by getting an R9 280X Sapphire Vapor-X to work in crossfire with my HD7970Ghz Vapor-X.
> 
> But first things first, specs:
> 
> ASUS Rampage IV Formula
> i7 3820 @4.5ghz (Dark Rock Pro 2 on there) @ 1.25v
> HD7970 @ 1150 / 1600 @1.25v
> Corsair Vengeance LP (1600)@1666 4x 4GB
> NB SilentFan XL1R 120mm x2 (case)
> SSD 180GB ForceGT
> HDD 2TB Seagate (7200)
> be-quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730W
> 
> I mildly OC'd some parts as you can tell, and its running stable for over 2 months now.
> 
> What happens if I install the R9 280X Vapor-X ( not the tri ) and clock it at the same speed as my HD7970? So in the end both run at a stable 1150 / 1600 ( if temps allow it obviously ).
> 
> I have used various different calculators across the web, including the one from be quiet, which tells me i need at least 850W. Is it just money making? Trying to sell you more than you need?
> 
> Thanks for your help, really appreciate it!


You're not getting the Tri-X? Aw. I guess there's not enough room in your case (?).

Anyway, yeah that 730W PSU is kind of not the greatest for overclocking.

Those calculators are dead wrong (but likely because you used them wrong, which is extremely common - so you're definitely not stupid, it's just that those calculators suck haha). Your power consumption while gaming will likely never exceed about 600W. So, a good quality-made 750W PSU is more than enough and you could power it with a good 650W PSU if you wanted to. However, it's looking like you can get your hands on a very high-end 750W PSU at a decent price! So yeah, go for it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> Ok so its either the EVGA Supernova 750W http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-800-Watt/EVGA-SuperNOVA-Netzteil-80Plus-Gold-modular-750-Watt::22621.html or the one you linked earlier.
> 
> Now, I do trust your judgement but I would still love to do some calculations myself, regarding the watts. Could you recommend a different, reliable watt calculator other than this one? ( Shame I can't access this one )


The only two decent calculators are this program in this thread, or eXtreme Outer Vision's. The problem with eXtreme Outer Vision's though is you have to know what you're doing to get any sort of reasonably accurate estimates. I know how this will sound, but I personally guarantee you that you can trust me. I can't allow myself to give you incorrect information because technically, you can hold me responsible if it doesn't work.

On that note, I do have a question: is that GPU voltage more of a stock voltage?


----------



## LevinS89

Quote:


> I said the EVGA SuperNova G2 not the POS NEX750G


Of course, sorry about that mistake! I meant to link the G2! Thank you for your help again!
Quote:


> You're not getting the Tri-X? Aw.


The main reason I am considering the Vapor-X is because I could get my hands on one very cheap ( friend of mine wants to build himself a new rig sometime soon )
Quote:


> I know how this will sound, but I personally guarantee you that you can trust me. I can't allow myself to give you incorrect information because technically, you can hold me responsible if it doesn't work.


Awesome! Although I won't hold you responsible because it is my risk and my decision in the end, but thank you for the reassurance!
Quote:


> On that note, I do have a question: is that GPU voltage more of a stock voltage?


Yes. I merely touched the Power Limit option (+20%) in the CCC Overdrive menu. I haven't touched the voltages yet, but it regulates them automatically, ( 0.85v idle, and 1.26max under load ) according to HW Monitor.

I would be using the same values with the r9 280x as I did with my HD7970.

Although, incase I have the room (temp wise) to do some voltage OCing on those 2 cards, I would love to get somewhat 1200/1650 upwards. ( I heard those cards can reach 1250 / 1700 with some voltage OCing, but that's for another thread







) I simply want to keep my options open if I am getting a new PSU; I don't want to switch again once I've decided to do some mild voltage OCing.

Having said that, I am miles away from being a hardcore OCer but I would like to have at least a little bit of "wiggling" room.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LevinS89*
> 
> Of course, sorry about that mistake! I meant to link the G2! Thank you for your help again!
> The main reason I am considering the Vapor-X is because I could get my hands on one very cheap ( friend of mine wants to build himself a new rig sometime soon )
> Awesome! Although I won't hold you responsible because it is my risk and my decision in the end, but thank you for the reassurance!
> Yes. I merely touched the Power Limit option (+20%) in the CCC Overdrive menu. I haven't touched the voltages yet, but it regulates them automatically, ( 0.85v idle, and 1.26max under load ) according to HW Monitor.
> 
> I would be using the same values with the r9 280x as I did with my HD7970.
> 
> Although, incase I have the room (temp wise) to do some voltage OCing on those 2 cards, I would love to get somewhat 1200/1650 upwards. ( I heard those cards can reach 1250 / 1700 with some voltage OCing, but that's for another thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I simply want to keep my options open if I am getting a new PSU; I don't want to switch again once I've decided to do some mild voltage OCing.
> 
> Having said that, I am miles away from being a hardcore OCer but I would like to have at least a little bit of "wiggling" room.


Oh good, then a good quality-made 750W PSU is enough!


----------



## TheYonderGod

How many watts would you recommend for a 4670k with a single 770 or r9 290. I'm not sure if my friend will be overclocking, but lets just say he is.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3FhwD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How many watts would you recommend for a 4670k with a single 770 or r9 290. I'm not sure if my friend will be overclocking, but lets just say he is.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3FhwD


If he keeps the video card's voltage at stock, then a good quality-made 450W PSU for the 770 version of the build, and a good quality-made 550W PSU for the 290 version. A good quality-made 450W would be able to power the 290 version, but the gaming power draw could end up making the PSU's fan speed up to audible levels. Maybe.


----------



## Blackout621

Well, seeing as the link is broken to download PSUcalc and other tools seem inaccurate, how much wattage is recommended for:
i5 3570k
R9 290X
H100i
H60 (for Kraken G10)
Xonar Essence STX
2-3 120mm case fans
1 240gb SSD
1 2 TB HDD

Thanks!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Well, seeing as the link is broken to download PSUcalc and other tools seem inaccurate, how much wattage is recommended for:
> i5 3570k
> R9 290X
> H100i
> H60 (for Kraken G10)
> Xonar Essence STX
> 2-3 120mm case fans
> 1 240gb SSD
> 1 2 TB HDD
> 
> Thanks!


550W for mild overclock, 650W if you really want to push your CPU and GPU.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> 550W for mild overclock, 650W if you really want to push your CPU and GPU.


Sweet! Thanks


----------



## aaronlaplante

btw the h60 will not fit the kracken... its for round pumps


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> btw the h60 will not fit the kracken... its for round pumps


Aha, you are correct, missed that. The only Corsair coolers it's compatible with are the H105, H110, H90, H75, H55 and H50.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronlaplante*
> 
> btw the h60 will not fit the kracken... its for round pumps


WOW good thing you pointed that out. I just assumed all Asetek coolers were compatible.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> WOW good thing you pointed that out. I just assumed all Asetek coolers were compatible.


The standard ones are, but some like the H60, H100 etc have a custom pump housing.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Well, seeing as the link is broken to download PSUcalc and other tools seem inaccurate, how much wattage is recommended for:
> i5 3570k
> R9 290X
> H100i
> H60 (for Kraken G10)
> Xonar Essence STX
> 2-3 120mm case fans
> 1 240gb SSD
> 1 2 TB HDD
> 
> Thanks!


Will you use a custom 290X BIOS in order to overvolt it?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Will you use a custom 290X BIOS in order to overvolt it?


Haha, probably not.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Haha, probably not.


How far do you want to overclock the 3570K?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> How far do you want to overclock the 3570K?


Nothing beyond 4.2-4.3 Ghz. I'm not a huge overclocker; if anything, just a modest overclock on the 290X and i5.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Nothing beyond 4.2-4.3 Ghz. I'm not a huge overclocker; if anything, just a modest overclock on the 290X and i5.


Oh. Then your power consumption while gaming will never exceed about 400-450W.


----------



## aymanibousi

site + download link not working


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aymanibousi*
> 
> site + download link not working


Yeah. That's ok though. Just tell me what you'll be powering including what your overclocking plans are (including whether or not you'll use a custom GPU BIOS to overvolt the GPU), and I will tell you what your peak power consumption while gaming will be.


----------



## TheYonderGod

What would you recommend for a 4770k @4.5 + two 770s at stock voltage?

I'm thinking 650 watts?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00607JMI8/?tag=pcpapi-20 ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What would you recommend for a 4770k @4.5 + two 770s at stock voltage?
> 
> I'm thinking 650 watts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00607JMI8/?tag=pcpapi-20 ?


Yup, a 650W would be good. You could do it with a 550W too, 770's pull about 200W each under full gaming load. Depends if you like having the headroom or not.

Spend the extra $10 and get this, it's way better.

http://www.amazon.com/SeaSonic-650-Watt-CrossFire-Certified-SSR-650RM/dp/B00918N4A0/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yup, a 650W would be good. You could do it with a 550W too, 770's pull about 200W each under full gaming load. Depends if you like having the headroom or not.
> 
> Spend the extra $10 and get this, it's way better.
> http://www.amazon.com/SeaSonic-650-Watt-CrossFire-Certified-SSR-650RM/dp/B00918N4A0/


Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What would you recommend for a 4770k @4.5 + two 770s at stock voltage?
> 
> I'm thinking 650 watts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00607JMI8/?tag=pcpapi-20 ?


My only problem with the SeaSonic G Series is the CPU's power cable (the EPS12V) is a little on the short side. So, I would instead recommend the 650W Rosewill CAPSTONE Modular Cable version Series:

http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Certified-Power-Supply-CAPSTONE-650-M/dp/B00822BTLC

It's $99.99 with free shipping available.


----------



## igrease

Would I be able to run crossfire 290's at stock?

Specs:
i5 2500k @ 4.2Ghz (1.35 vcore)
16gb G Skill 1600 Ram
Two 7200rpm HDDs
One SSD
Sound Blaster Z
5 120mm Fans
3 140mm Fans
Asus p8p67 LE Motherboard

Power Supply is a Corsair TX750. I have had it since December, 2011.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Would I be able to run crossfire 290's at stock?
> 
> Specs:
> i5 2500k @ 4.2Ghz (1.35 vcore)
> 16gb G Skill 1600 Ram
> Two 7200rpm HDDs
> One SSD
> Sound Blaster Z
> 5 120mm Fans
> 3 140mm Fans
> Asus p8p67 LE Motherboard
> 
> Power Supply is a Corsair TX750. I have had it since December, 2011.


Absolutely! Your gaming power consumption will peak at around 600W.


----------



## _GTech

Link is dead Phaedrus..


----------



## twerk

The site is no longer up, it and the calculator aren't being actively updated at the moment. Phaedrus has too much going on with work and such.

Instead, just post the specs and we will give you the power consumption.


----------



## repo_man

Hey! Looking to see if I can add another gpu for folding into my rig. Here's the current setup, and I'd be adding the 6970). My PSU is a Corsair tx-750.

Asus Sabertooth 990fx v1 mobo
AMD 8320 (5ghz, 1.54vcore)
2x2GB ddr2 g.skill
2x HDD
1x SSD
MCP 355 water pump
6x 120mm fans
2x 140mm fans
R9 270X (OCed to 1190 core)
HIS 6970 (prob won't be OCd much at all)


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Hey! Looking to see if I can add another gpu for folding into my rig. Here's the current setup, and I'd be adding the 6970). My PSU is a Corsair tx-750.
> 
> Asus Sabertooth 990fx v1 mobo
> AMD 8320 (5ghz, 1.54vcore)
> 2x2GB ddr2 g.skill
> 2x HDD
> 1x SSD
> MCP 355 water pump
> 6x 120mm fans
> 2x 140mm fans
> R9 270X (OCed to 1190 core)
> HIS 6970 (prob won't be OCd much at all)


Will the 6970 be the only thing that's Folding?


----------



## repo_man

No, everything will be folding, almost always 24/7.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The site is no longer up, it and the calculator aren't being actively updated at the moment. Phaedrus has too much going on with work and such.
> 
> Instead, just post the specs and we will give you the power consumption.


fx8350 @5.2 1.52v
2x8gb ddr3 2133 1.65v
2 ssd
1 7200 hdd
h100i
3 120x38mm delta fans
3 120mm fans
bdrom burner
2x hd 7970 1100/1800 1.2vgpu/1.6vmem

running this on hx1050 with 990fxa-ud3. i want to swap in my 990fxa-ud5 so that i can use 3 gpus. question is, is the hx1050 enough that i can add another slightly oc'ed 7970?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> No, everything will be folding, almost always 24/7.


Then I would recommend at least a good 1200W PSU, mostly to maximize your efficiency. Otherwise, you're going to be a little bit close to the PSU's peak continuous capacity nearly 24/7. Well, unless your CPU will be idling.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Then I would recommend at least a good 1200W PSU, mostly to maximize your efficiency. Otherwise, you're going to be a little bit close to the PSU's peak continuous capacity nearly 24/7. Well, unless your CPU will be idling.


Nah, CPU won't be idling, lol. The R9 and 8320 are my main PPD folders at the moment. I just picked up this 6970 and was wondering if I had the head room to put it in this rig and get some extra folding power here as my other PC's main video card is an nvidia.

So you're saying I _could_ but I probably shouldn't, especially at full tilt all the time. Gotcha. I guess it'll give me an excuse to look for PSUs in the future, lol.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> Nah, CPU won't be idling, lol. The R9 and 8320 are my main PPD folders at the moment. I just picked up this 6970 and was wondering if I had the head room to put it in this rig and get some extra folding power here as my other PC's main video card is an nvidia.
> 
> So you're saying I could but I probably shouldn't, especially at full tilt all the time. Gotcha. I guess it'll give me an excuse to look for PSUs in the future, lol.


To make it worse for me, I don't know how much the 8320 consumes at 5.2 GHz using 1.52V. I was estimating 200W, but I don't really know.


----------



## ladcrooks

that psu calc will save a few threads


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> To make it worse for me, I don't know how much the 8320 consumes at 5.2 GHz using 1.52V. I was estimating 200W, but I don't really know.


its closer too 220 to 230 i believe or around the same as the 9590


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> its closer too 220 to 230 i believe or around the same as the 9590


If that's true, then I would definitely wait until a 'bigger' PSU is purchased.


----------



## mfdoom7

Link does not work :S


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The site is no longer up, it and the calculator aren't being actively updated at the moment. Phaedrus has too much going on with work and such.
> 
> Instead, just post the specs and we will give you the power consumption.


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*


nah i just wondered what this shows and looks like







but i think my system will pull 250 max ?
System:
Core 2 Duo E4500 @ 2.83ghz 1.34v
3gb DDR2 ram
GTX660 non ti
2 HDD
Gygapite GA-965GM S2L


----------



## twerk

Correct, it will be around that mark, probably a bit lower.


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Correct, it will be around that mark, probably a bit lower.










with my noob cpu my gpu will get only 30-50% load







so with gaming it will be around 150 ?


----------



## MnyHnds783

Hey there! I was thinking about adding a second GPU (GTX770) and was wondering if my 750W PSU could handle the extra load? I don't overclock anything and if I planned to I would likely get a bigger PSU (850 or 1000). There has been talk about the dual GTX770 SLI setup being 'at the upper edge' of a 750W PSUs capability - just curious if you think I can run it safely without exploding anything =)

My Build:
Intel Core i7 4770k
MSI Z87-G45 Motherboard
Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 (8GBx2)
Corsair Hydro Series H75 Cooler
Samsung 128GB SSD
Western Digital 1TB HDD
Asus Blu-Ray/DVD-RW Internal Drive

and most importanty:

GeForce GTX770 (1 right now)
Corsair RM Series 750W (80PLUS Gold Certified)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my noob cpu my gpu will get only 30-50% load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so with gaming it will be around 150 ?


Depending on how big the bottleneck actually is, it could be as low as 150W, yeah.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MnyHnds783*
> 
> Hey there! I was thinking about adding a second GPU (GTX770) and was wondering if my 750W PSU could handle the extra load? I don't overclock anything and if I planned to I would likely get a bigger PSU (850 or 1000). There has been talk about the dual GTX770 SLI setup being 'at the upper edge' of a 750W PSUs capability - just curious if you think I can run it safely without exploding anything =)
> 
> My Build:
> Intel Core i7 4770k
> MSI Z87-G45 Motherboard
> Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 (8GBx2)
> Corsair Hydro Series H75 Cooler
> Samsung 128GB SSD
> Western Digital 1TB HDD
> Asus Blu-Ray/DVD-RW Internal Drive
> 
> and most importanty:
> 
> GeForce GTX770 (1 right now)
> Corsair RM Series 750W (80PLUS Gold Certified)


750W is definitely enough, it will also give you plenty of room for overclocking if you want.

It's definitely not at the upper edge of the PSU's capacity. Stock 770's only draw about ~195W each, the 4770k and rest of your system will draw ~137W-172W depending on overclock, you do the math.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> its closer too 220 to 230 i believe or around the same as the 9590


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If that's true, then I would definitely wait until a 'bigger' PSU is purchased.


Ok, sounds good. Thank you both for the insight.







You probably saved me a fried PSU.


----------



## MnyHnds783

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Depending on how big the bottleneck actually is, it could be as low as 150W, yeah.
> 
> 750W is definitely enough, it will also give you plenty of room for overclocking if you want.
> 
> It's definitely not at the upper edge of the PSU's capacity. Stock 770's only draw about ~195W each, the 4770k and rest of your system will draw ~137W-172W depending on overclock, you do the math.


This is perfect, thanks for the reply!!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MnyHnds783*
> 
> This is perfect, thanks for the reply!!


No problem! Welcome to OCN by the way.


----------



## Jetsuya

My Build:
Intel Core i7 4820k
Asus Rampage 4 Extreme Motherboard
Avexir Core 2x4GB DDR3 1600
Corsair Hydro Series H100i Cooler
LG IPS224V Monitor
Nvidia Gtx Twin Frozr 2GB
2 HDD
40% OC on CPU 20% OC on GPU


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> My Build:
> Intel Core i7 4820k
> Asus Rampage 4 Extreme Motherboard
> Averix Core 2x4GB DDR3 1600
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i Cooler
> Western Digital Caviar Blue 500gb
> LG IPS224V Monitor


No GPU?

In that case a 360W would suffice (still overkill), a Seasonic G-360 would be a good option. If you want modular then check out the Cooler Master V450S.

Total system power consumption with a stock 4820K will be around 170W, under full stress test load.


----------



## Jetsuya

mb i believe i edited that post


----------



## twerk

Quote:



> Nvidia Gtx Twin Frozr 2GB


Which model? GTX 770?


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Which model? GTX 770?


680


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> 680


We got there eventually!

Total system power consumption at stock will be around 343W with the GTX 680, so you still have plenty of overclocking headroom with a 450W.


----------



## Gualichu04

I wonder if 1200 watts was to much for my new pc build
two r9 290x overclocked
i7 4930k with 32GB 2133mhz ram and overclocked to 4.3ghz and higher later
Water cooled gpu's and cpu
1tB WD black
2TB WD black
crucial m550 512GB
Sadly have not put the 2nd gpu in and put both under water yet so i have one and it i s stock.
10x scythe gt ap15 fans 4x140mm fans
swifttech mcp35x pump


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I wonder if 1200 watts was to much for my new pc build
> two r9 290x overclocked
> i7 4930k with 32GB 2133mhz ram and overclocked to 4.3ghz and higher later
> Water cooled gpu's and cpu
> 1tB WD black
> 2TB WD black
> crucial m550 512GB
> Sadly have not put the 2nd gpu in and put both under water yet so i have one and it i s stock.
> 10x scythe gt ap15 fans 4x140mm fans
> swifttech mcp35x pump


When you say that the 290Xs are unlocked, do you mean that you're using a custom BIOS so that you can overclock and overvolt beyond what's possible with the stock BIOS?


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> fx8350 @5.2 1.52v
> 2x8gb ddr3 2133 1.65v
> 2 ssd
> 1 7200 hdd
> h100i
> 3 120x38mm delta fans
> 3 120mm fans
> bdrom burner
> 2x hd 7970 1100/1800 1.2vgpu/1.6vmem
> 
> running this on hx1050 with 990fxa-ud3. i want to swap in my 990fxa-ud5 so that i can use 3 gpus. question is, is the hx1050 enough that i can add another slightly oc'ed 7970?


gettin no love lol


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> When you say that the 290Xs are unlocked, do you mean that you're using a custom BIOS so that you can overclock and overvolt beyond what's possible with the stock BIOS?


They are not unlocked they will just be overclocked.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> They are not unlocked they will just be overclocked.


Whoa, I made quite a typo there. lol I meant "overclocked".

So do you mean that you're using a custom BIOS so that you can overclock and overvolt beyond what's possible with the stock BIOS?


----------



## ku4eto

Why i find this just right now ? Way more useful than the stuff on the internet...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Why i find this just right now ? Way more useful than the stuff on the internet...


I had no idea that Overclock.net isn't a part of the internet!


----------



## twerk

Does anyone have the latest v1.5 PSU Calc? Just so I can add a download link to the OP, even if it is outdated some people still may find it useful.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Does anyone have the latest v1.5 PSU Calc? Just so I can add a download link to the OP, even if it is outdated some people still may find it useful.


Good idea.

http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/PSUCalc_Setup.exe


----------



## NeoReaper

Is there going to be an update for this? (Can't be bothered to read through all these pages)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~twocables/PSUCalc_Setup.exe


Thanks TC!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> 
> Is there going to be an update for this? (Can't be bothered to read through all these pages)


I doubt it. Phaedrus may have the time to do it eventually, but probably not.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

any question I ask on these forums never gets answered lol. I might be a figment of my own imagination


----------



## twerk

Sorry @~kRon1k~, it's easy for posts to get lost among the madness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> fx8350 @5.2 1.52v
> 2x8gb ddr3 2133 1.65v
> 2 ssd
> 1 7200 hdd
> h100i
> 3 120x38mm delta fans
> 3 120mm fans
> bdrom burner
> 2x hd 7970 1100/1800 1.2vgpu/1.6vmem
> 
> running this on hx1050 with 990fxa-ud3. i want to swap in my 990fxa-ud5 so that i can use 3 gpus. question is, is the hx1050 enough that i can add another slightly oc'ed 7970?


You'll be fine with the HX1050, as long as you don't go crazy on the 7970 voltage. If you put the whole system under full load then you will be drawing around 1000W, but for normal usage you will still have a bit of headroom.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Sorry @~kRon1k~
> , it's easy for posts to get lost among the madness.
> 
> You'll be fine with the HX1050, as long as you don't go crazy on the 7970 voltage. If you put the whole system under full load then you will be drawing around 1000W, but for normal usage you will still have a bit of headroom.


thanks bro







and I was just bustin about the forums. I love OCN









now Im just waiting for my new 7970


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Whoa, I made quite a typo there. lol I meant "overclocked".
> 
> So do you mean that you're using a custom BIOS so that you can overclock and overvolt beyond what's possible with the stock BIOS?


No custom bios unless i feel the need to have one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> No custom bios unless i feel the need to have one.


I think that if you leave the stock BIOS on the 290Xs then a good 1200W PSU would be a good fit, but do you really need the AX1200i? That's an extremely expensive PSU and that extra money spent could be put toward something else I think.


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think that if you leave the stock BIOS on the 290Xs then a good 1200W PSU would be a good fit, but do you really need the AX1200i? That's an extremely expensive PSU and that extra money spent could be put toward something else I think.


Already bought the psu and it was under 350


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> Already bought the psu and it was under 350


My point though is:

$200: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817494011

$210: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817116022 (currently $180 after a rebate card, and $160 after the promo code)

The AXi series is very overpriced, and for what? How many people are really going to get their money's worth out of that "digital" aspect?


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> The AXi series is very overpriced, and for what? How many people are really going to get their money's worth out of that "digital" aspect?


thats why I got the hx1050









could have gotten the AXi for what? corsair link? i have dominators and an h100i and corsair link is only used to control the fans on the rad.


----------



## Gualichu04

I mainly got it for the titanium spec and i had it in my budget. Sadly i have no spare usb ports to use corsair link so its useless for me. I wanted my computer to be as efficient as possible with the parts i chose. I paid $309 for the corsair 1200axi


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I mainly got it for the titanium spec and i had it in my budget. Sadly i have no spare usb ports to use corsair link so its useless for me. I wanted my computer to be as efficient as possible with the parts i chose.


I might be confused about what you're saying, but just in case I'm not, the efficiency doesn't have anything to do with a PSU's output capacity. Plus, the difference between Platinum and Gold is not very big.

However, if it absolutely has to be as efficient as possible in order to keep the electricity bill as low as possible, then I have two things to say to that:

First: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151140

Second: I would have built a rig that consumes less than half this amount of power if I were trying to keep the electricity consumption down in order to spend less on electricity.


----------



## ku4eto

Is there a still active download link , as the 1.5v is not working :/


----------



## Gualichu04

I forgot to add i bought it so i could buy the pre sleeved cables so i wouldn't have to hassle with doing that my self. I never got around to do it on my old psu since it was a major pain. I did want something overkill also for future upgrade and longevity also, for the sake of having over kill.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I forgot to add i bought it so i could buy the pre sleeved cables so i wouldn't have to hassle with doing that my self. I never got around to do it on my old psu since it was a major pain. I did want something overkill also for future upgrade and longevity also, for the sake of having over kill.


I guess it's just that I don't have money to throw around like that. So I probably need to relax. lol


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gualichu04*
> 
> I mainly got it for the titanium spec and i had it in my budget. Sadly i have no spare usb ports to use corsair link so its useless for me. I wanted my computer to be as efficient as possible with the parts i chose. I paid $309 for the corsair 1200axi


Since when is the ax1200i titanium rated?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Since when is the ax1200i titanium rated?


He meant Platinum.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> He meant Platinum.


Thought so .. was wondering if Corsair had announced they were updating the other axi models.


----------



## Gualichu04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I guess it's just that I don't have money to throw around like that. So I probably need to relax. lol


It's all good and the psu is quite quiet. Can't even hear it over the scythe gpt ap -15 fans and the pump/ I just hope it does die in a year like most some reviewers did. I guess it maybe a good idea to keep my 750watt seasonic x for backup.


----------



## ozlay

I get better performance from a 7950 / 8350 i would take a guess that your cpu just isn't clocked high enough to keep up with the 290 what i would do is run bf4 with both direct x and mantle and that should tell you if your cpu is the bottleneck if mante is alot faster then directx well i mean mantle should always be faster but if there is a big gap in performace then id say that your cpu is the bottleneck but also check your 290s temps too see what they are running at


----------



## Jetsuya

Whats a good psu thats 600-650W?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> Whats a good psu thats 600-650W?


Seasonic S12G 650W/XFX TS 650W

Seasonic G-650/XFX XTR 650W

I would recommend the Cooler Master V650S but it only has two PCIe connectors which is kind of silly in a 650W unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> Whats a good psu thats 600-650W?


What do you need to power?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> Whats a good psu thats 600-650W?


I have the same question as Shilka's (what will you be powering?), and I also have these:

Will you be overclocking?

Will you overclock the video card(s)? If so, then will you be using a custom/modified BIOS in order to raise the voltage higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS?


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I have the same question as Shilka's (what will you be powering?), and I also have these:
> 
> Will you be overclocking?
> 
> Will you overclock the video card(s)? If so, then will you be using a custom/modified BIOS in order to raise the voltage higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS?


Asus Rampage Extreme 4
4820k OC
2 Hyperx Fury 8gb 1600
Twin Frozr 680 2gb maybe OC
2 HDD


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> Asus Rampage Extreme 4
> 4820k OC
> 2 Hyperx Fury 8gb 1600
> Twin Frozr 680 2gb maybe OC
> 2 HDD


Will you be overclocking?

Will you overclock the video card(s)? If so, then will you be using a custom/modified BIOS in order to raise the voltage higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS?


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Will you be overclocking?
> 
> Will you overclock the video card(s)? If so, then will you be using a custom/modified BIOS in order to raise the voltage higher than what's possible with the stock BIOS?


I will be overclocking the CPU by 40% and the GPU by 20%


----------



## skruffs01

I think that TwoCables question is more along the lines of how you are planning to OC your components. They will need additional voltage from the stock values.

BTW - There is no guarantee that you will get a percentage increase based on the chips you get. Sometimes you will get a bad chip that requires a lot of voltage for a small increase in frequency.

Question from TwoCables is in other words.
GPU BIOS - Do you plan to run the stock bios (1.175V) or plan to run a custom BIOS that supports 1.212V for the GPU.

CPU OC - with a target of a +40% (not sure if possible) sounds like you want to push as much voltage as possible, 1.3V+. Correct? This 40% increase puts you over 5Ghz. Maybe this is possible, but only with a golden chip. I would think that 4.5-4.7Ghz is a more reasonable target. But as I said if you get a really good chip, 5.0+ could be possible.


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruffs01*
> 
> I think that TwoCables question is more along the lines of how you are planning to OC your components. They will need additional voltage from the stock values.
> 
> BTW - There is no guarantee that you will get a percentage increase based on the chips you get. Sometimes you will get a bad chip that requires a lot of voltage for a small increase in frequency.
> 
> Question from TwoCables is in other words.
> GPU BIOS - Do you plan to run the stock bios (1.175V) or plan to run a custom BIOS that supports 1.212V for the GPU.
> 
> CPU OC - with a target of a +40% (not sure if possible) sounds like you want to push as much voltage as possible, 1.3V+. Correct? This 40% increase puts you over 5Ghz. Maybe this is possible, but only with a golden chip. I would think that 4.5-4.7Ghz is a more reasonable target. But as I said if you get a really good chip, 5.0+ could be possible.


i will be using the stock bios and with all those things together, can you guys list psus i should get


----------



## Jetsuya

Is the Cougar A760 a good psu?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> Is the Cougar A760 a good psu?


No its not, and do you need that much power?


----------



## malzmidx

How many watts for 2 r9 280x and a haswell cpu setup? All stock.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> How many watts for 2 r9 280x and a haswell cpu setup? All stock.


650 watts if you keep everything at stock but if you do want room for OC you could go with a 750 watts.


----------



## malzmidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 650 watts if you keep everything at stock but if you do want room for OC you could go with a 750 watts.


So my xfx xxx edition 650 will be fine?
Do they accept psu's to rma for problems with sound? My psu seems to be oddly loud as if the fan goes full blast all the time.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> So my xfx xxx edition 650 will be fine?
> Do they accept psu's to rma for problems with sound? My psu seems to be oddly loud as if the fan goes full blast all the time.


Is it the semi modular XFX?


----------



## malzmidx

Yes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzmidx*
> 
> Yes.


Then its a Seasonic M12II and those are known for being loud, not much you can do about it either as said unless its super loud its not unheard of.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> i will be using the stock bios and with all those things together, can you guys list psus i should get


A good quality-made 450W PSU is all you will need. You can get a good quality-made 550W PSU if you want, but it won't be necessary.


----------



## Jetsuya

How much power would i need for my build?

Asus Rampage Extreme 4
4820k
2 Hyperx Fury 8gb 1600
Twin Frozr 680 2gb
2 HDD

I will be overclocking with stock bios


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> How much power would i need for my build?
> 
> Asus Rampage Extreme 4
> 4820k
> 2 Hyperx Fury 8gb 1600
> Twin Frozr 680 2gb
> 2 HDD
> 
> I will be overclocking with stock bios


550 watts


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 550 watts


Ty so much

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096

would that be good? or can you guys recommend me one that's around that price range


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> Ty so much
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> would that be good? or can you guys recommend me one that's around that price range


Seasonic G-550

Cooler Master V550S

XFX XTR 550W 

All are $89.99 and are vastly superior in terms of quality. The XTR is fully modular, the other two are semi-modular. My personal choice would be the V550S but any would be great.


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Seasonic G-550
> Cooler Master V550S
> XFX XTR 550W
> 
> All are $89.99 and are vastly superior in terms of quality. The XTR is fully modular, the other two are semi-modular. My personal choice would be the V550S but any would be great.


I'm actually looking for something thats around like 65 dollars, i linked the wrong psu







sorry


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> I'm actually looking for something thats around like 65 dollars, i linked the wrong psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry


With a rig like yours you should really spend a bit extra to be honest.


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> With a rig like yours you should really spend a bit extra to be honest.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096

would that be good?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096
> 
> would that be good?


Can you not spend the extra $25 for the ones I linked above? If you absolutely can't then I'd go with the XFX TS 550W for $59.99.


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Can you not spend the extra $25 for the ones I linked above? If you absolutely can't then I'd go with the XFX TS 550W for $59.99.


I'm really price limited right now. Would 550 be enough :O? or would 600 be overkill


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> I'm really price limited right now. Would 550 be enough :O? or would 600 be overkill


Even 550W is kinda overkill, a 680 only draws ~172W with stock BIOS and the 4820K draws <130W at stock and ~182W with a mediocre overclock.


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Even 550W is kinda overkill, a 680 only draws ~172W with stock BIOS and the 4820K draws <130W at stock and ~182W with a mediocre overclock.


alrite ty i will get that xfx ts 550


----------



## Jetsuya

Btw just wondering any reason XFX over Seasonic? Isn't Seasonic the oem?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> Btw just wondering any reason XFX over Seasonic? Isn't Seasonic the oem?


Yeah, the XFX TS is the S12II, it's just cheaper and you don't need the extra wattage.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> Btw just wondering any reason XFX over Seasonic? Isn't Seasonic the oem?


XFX is often cheaper


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> XFX is often cheaper


But the Seasonic S12II 620 is $64 and the XFX TS is $69 so shouldn't i just get the Seasonic?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> But the Seasonic S12II 620 is $64 and the XFX TS is $69 so shouldn't i just get the Seasonic?


The TS is $59.99 after MIR. If you don't want to do the rebate, then you should get the Seasonic.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetsuya*
> 
> But the Seasonic S12II 620 is $64 and the XFX TS is $69 so shouldn't i just get the Seasonic?


Depends if its the Bronze or Gold Rated TX if its the Gold rated then no.


----------



## Jetsuya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The TS is $59.99 after MIR. If you don't want to do the rebate, then you should get the Seasonic.


Hm ok ty so much again for helping me


----------



## genesisramos

Hi everyone,
i just want to ask if my 500 watts PSu can handle all of the items:

Psu:
Kingwin Styker Str-500 Fanless Powersupply Overclock Edition
http://www.amazon.com/KingWin-Stryker-500-Watt-Fanless-STR-500/dp/B005CM8V4I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405024627&sr=8-1&keywords=str-500

I have'nt bought my cpu and vga yet but im planning on a i7-4790k and a gtx 780.
I was thinking of exchanging the 4790k for a 4770k if i am cutting it close and if its still really not enough i might go with a gtx 770.

I have only 1 SSD (Crucial mx100), and 3 case fans, and a noctua u12s as a cpu cooler that im planning to put in there along with the cpu and gpu.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genesisramos*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> i just want to ask if my 500 watts PSu can handle all of the items:
> 
> Psu:
> Kingwin Styker Str-500 Fanless Powersupply Overclock Edition
> http://www.amazon.com/KingWin-Stryker-500-Watt-Fanless-STR-500/dp/B005CM8V4I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405024627&sr=8-1&keywords=str-500
> 
> I have'nt bought my cpu and vga yet but im planning on a i7-4790k and a gtx 780.
> I was thinking of exchanging the 4790k for a 4770k if i am cutting it close and if its still really not enough i might go with a gtx 770.
> 
> I have only 1 SSD (Crucial mx100), and 3 case fans, and a noctua u12s as a cpu cooler that im planning to put in there along with the cpu and gpu.


You'll be fine wattage wise. It's a fantastic PSU too.


----------



## genesisramos

Thank you for the reply.
you mean i can put both the 4790k and the 780 in there without having problems?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *genesisramos*
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> you mean i can put both the 4790k and the 780 in there without having problems?


Yup.


----------



## TwoCables

Yeah, it's quite a high-end PSU: the Super Flower Golden Silent!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Program doesn't launch and all links are dead except Mega one.









I'm going to see if I can design my own.
I wish PSU Calc was open source so I could build from it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

PSUCalc is now defunct, sorry. I just don't have the time to maintain it. Apologies.

As far as the source code, I believe I have it, but it's in C# and isn't much besides some basic math and a GUI. The math wasn't terribly sophisticated by the way, and I'd probably do it differently if I were to remake it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

By the way, the program wasn't launching because I put off renewing the domain name. I just renewed it, so hopefully it should start working again. If not, well, I'll have to ask FiX


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> PSUCalc is now defunct, sorry. I just don't have the time to maintain it. Apologies.
> 
> As far as the source code, I believe I have it, but it's in C# and isn't much besides some basic math and a GUI. The math wasn't terribly sophisticated by the way, and I'd probably do it differently if I were to remake it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> By the way, the program wasn't launching because I put off renewing the domain name. I just renewed it, so hopefully it should start working again. If not, well, I'll have to ask FiX


I work in C# so that would be great if you released the source code.

I currently have a prototype working where one would be able to simply edit a text file and add in any component they want, that way the users can maintain the program themselves as new hardware is released, instead of the program designer.

I'm not the best in the PSU department so I'm having trouble getting together a list of PSU's to recommend and exactly how to compute the wattage recommended.



edit: Your program is still failing with an unhandled web exception.

Code:



Code:


An unhandled exception of type 'System.Net.WebException' occurred in System.dll

Additional information: Unable to connect to the remote server


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I work in C# so that would be great if you released the source code.
> 
> I currently have a prototype working where one would be able to simply edit a text file and add in any component they want, that way the users can maintain the program themselves as new hardware is released, instead of the program designer.
> 
> I'm not the best in the PSU department so I'm having trouble getting together a list of PSU's to recommend and exactly how to compute the wattage recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Your program is still failing with an unhandled web exception.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> An unhandled exception of type 'System.Net.WebException' occurred in System.dll
> 
> Additional information: Unable to connect to the remote server


http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

will help


----------



## kennyparker1337

Here is a working prototype (v1): https://www.dropbox.com/home/Programs/PSU%20Calc
_This link will be a permanent link (won't change) for anything else I release._

Currently the PC parts lists are loaded from an internal class file to avoid IO operations.
The idea is that it would be a "config" file the user can edit themselves for any future hardware released.

*Also sorry for stealing the name but I couldn't think of anything better.
Of course this project will be open source once out of "prototype" stage.

Currently in the process of adding in more components if needed (not sure if anything really contributes significantly to power usage), saving settings, and making the parts lists editable via an external file.*

edit:
*Done with adding in extra PC parts. I wanted to be comprehensive but simple.
Settings still aren't saved and the GPU/CPU lists are still not editable.

Link should now show (Prototype V2).*


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Of course you would be the one to update it


----------



## vladv

Anyone care to share PSU Calc utility? the Dropbox download link is not active anymore... and I REALLY need this software.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> Anyone care to share PSU Calc utility? the Dropbox download link is not active anymore... and I REALLY need this software.


Maybe one of us can help you. What will you be powering?


----------



## vladv

Xeon X3330 CPU overclocked @ 3,3 Ghz with 1,3 Vcore + Gainward GTX 570 GS-GLH video card as main consumers , 8 Gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 @ 800 Mhz , 4 mechanical hard drives ( 1 WD RaptorX boot drive + 3 Seagate Barracuda Green for data storage ) , 4 120 mm ADDA case fans and last but not least a Terratec 5.1 Fun PCI sound card. My PSU is LDLC QS-550+ 80Plus Gold semimodular quite well-known brand here in Europe ( powered by SEASONIC label on the unit ).


----------



## TwoCables

You have more than enough power, but I will tell you that I don't know anything about that PSU.


----------



## vladv

It's a SEASONIC G series OEM rebrand.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> It's a SEASONIC G series OEM rebrand.


Oh, I love the G Series.


----------



## RAVC

Looks like PSU Calc is not available so, I'll post my component list here to obtain recommendation(s).

MBd(s): Asus Crossblade Ranger, A88X-Pro
Video Card: evga 9800 GT GeForce 1GB DDR3 (Req's 450 W PSU)
CPU: Athlon X4 860K; I'd like to get the 760K as well. Likely to go with a newer Athlon X4 too.
DDR3 RAM: 1600 MHz (not purchased yet)
Mid Tower Case: I'll start with a used one here at the house. I do not know if it will have adequate airflow. If not, I'll modify it or buy one that does.

Edit - Initially, I am only concerned with overclocking the CPU. The EVGA SuperNova G2 650 is a more than I need but, Shilka likes it

http://www.overclock.net/t/1575991/600-650-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular

It might be nice to spend less but, this is clearly quality!

To date, I have been referred to Seasonic and the Rosewill Capstone units. My primary concern is sizing the PSU for overclocking. Quiet fan(s) and modular are desirable.


----------



## shilka

The old Rosewill Capstone units which are now EOL where much better then the newer Rosewill Capstone units so no do not get a Rosewill Capstone.
And 650 watt is way overkill for that system and you dont need more then a 450-550 watt PSU at most.

And no the video card does not need a 450 watt PSU you can power the whole system with that.
Why the AMD and Nvidia power requirements are wrong


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAVC*
> 
> Looks like PSU Calc is not available so, I'll post my component list here to obtain recommendation(s).
> 
> MBd(s): Asus Crossblade Ranger, A88X-Pro
> Video Card: evga 9800 GT GeForce 1GB DDR3 (Req's 450 W PSU)
> CPU: Athlon X4 860K; I'd like to get the 760K as well. Likely to go with a newer Athlon X4 too.
> DDR3 RAM: 1600 MHz (not purchased yet)
> Mid Tower Case: I'll start with a used one here at the house. I do not know if it will have adequate airflow. If not, I'll modify it or buy one that does.
> 
> Edit - Initially, I am only concerned with overclocking the CPU. The EVGA SuperNova G2 650 is a more than I need but, Shilka likes it
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1575991/600-650-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular
> 
> It might be nice to spend less but, this is clearly quality!
> 
> To date, I have been referred to Seasonic and the Rosewill Capstone units. My primary concern is sizing the PSU for overclocking. Quiet fan(s) and modular are desirable.


PSU requirements are always made for what the +12V capacity would be (the 12-volt output capacity). These requirements are also made for peak-rated PSUs, and so the typical 450W peak-rated PSU would have a +12V capacity of about 324W, or 27A. 

A good quality-made 450W PSU (which would also be a continuous-rated PSU) would have a +12V capacity of 444W, or 37A. So yeah, you might be getting the idea here that the advertised capacity of a PSU is only a small part of the picture.

What store(s) can you order from. Like, can I find some PSUs to recommend using PCPartPicker.com?


----------



## RAVC

I migrated my activity here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1552710/best-500-550w-psu

as it is more sensible for me to consider smaller PSU thoroughly.

I may end up ordering that EVGA SuperNova G2 650 but, I should be exhaustive in my effort to disprove my ability to use something smaller. I do not see myself becoming a gamer needing two high-end video cards. I am interested in coding in gpgpu/CUDA for technical reasons. It is too early to tell at this time what the end result will be but, I do not mind giving consideration to a "slightly" oversized PSU for the next video card I buy but, qualitative planning does not get more vague than this! I just need to ensure I start well.

I can buy anywhere since, I do not mind mail order. I am even willing to buy used. Mail order can be quite convenient. There is a Micro Center within 1 h of my home.


----------



## TwoCables

But that's not your thread. The PSU Calc Final Release isn't your thread either, but at least it's more acceptable to use a thread like this as though it's a mini forum.

A 650W G2 would not be "slightly" overkill. It's major overkill.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Does shilka have a 500W-550W comparison thread?


----------



## shilka

No i dont as there is little to no data from TPU to work with and most of whats there is for old stuff that you can buy anymore.


----------



## kremtok

How come PSU Calc isn't a thing anymore?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kremtok*
> 
> How come PSU Calc isn't a thing anymore?


I think the people behind it are way too busy for things like this.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> I think the people behind it are way too busy for things like this.


That's quite unfortunate. It was the only useful PSU calculator I've ever seen. Too bad OCN wouldn't be interested in buying the IP and maintaining the tool. That would really improve exposure, traffic, and birth indirect and direct revenue to the site,


----------

